#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Как убедить ум заняться практикой

## Атма Нади

На страшилки (перевоплощения, ады) не видеться. Говорит, что это все поповские глупости. Любые попытки начать практику саботирует. Говорит, что глупо верить, в то, что не возможно потрогать руками или увидеть.

Часто говорит, что все духовные поползновения от скуки. Если ум найдет для себя интересное занятие в жизни, то все телодвижения в направлении духовности растают как утренний туман.

Как быть?

----------


## Буль

Спросить его что он сам прелагает делать для прекращения страданий?

----------


## Аньезка

Забудьте пока про ады и перевоплощения. Страдания, если еще не начались, то обязательно начнутся в этой жизни. Я имею в виду страдания от боли и болезни, потери близких, собственного умирания. И если Вы к этому моменту не будете готовы, всё может обернуться очень печально.

Кстати, как показывает...жизнь, если долго витать в облаках и игнорировать Путь, судьба (карма, whatever...) может спецом активизировать для тебя болезнь или серьезную проблему, с которой придется ежедневно иметь дело. Чтобы жизнь не прос...... Это мое имхастое имхо, подтвержденное собственным жизненным опытом.

----------

Naldjorpa (26.05.2009), Александр С (26.05.2009), Буль (26.05.2009)

----------


## Илия

ну для начала перестать отделять "себя" и ум... А дальше внимательно прочитать 4БИ и осознать их. Если действительно поймете, то и убеждать\заставлять не придеся

----------


## Naldjorpa

А у меня другая проблема... как заставить ум заботиться об написании диплома... куда с большей охотой он тянет меня помедитировать =)))))))))))

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (26.05.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> А у меня другая проблема... как заставить ум заботиться об написании диплома... куда с большей охотой он тянет меня помедитировать =)))))))))))


Погрузиться в процесс написания диплома, *не отвлекаясь*.  :Wink:

----------

Naldjorpa (26.05.2009), Tiop (26.05.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

Хммм... как то я сразу не подумал... чтобы из написания диплома сделать практику... вот я балда =))). Спасибо Aniezka =))))

----------

Аньезка (26.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

> На страшилки (перевоплощения, ады) не видеться. Говорит, что это все поповские глупости. Любые попытки начать практику саботирует. Говорит, что глупо верить, в то, что не возможно потрогать руками или увидеть.
> 
> Часто говорит, что все духовные поползновения от скуки. Если ум найдет для себя интересное занятие в жизни, то все телодвижения в направлении духовности растают как утренний туман.
> 
> Как быть?


Диагноз:  у вас чрезмерно повышенная концентрация 5-ой помехи (нивараны) под названием "vicikicchā" или "сомнения" -)

Шесть вещей к преодолению помехи сомнения:

*1. Знание буддийских текстов* (Дхаммы и Винаи).

*2. Задавание вопросов* о [содержании этих текстов].

*3. Знакомство с Винаей* (для монахов, а для мирян - с принципами нравственного поведения).

*4. Укрепление уверенности в Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе* (можно за счёт рассмотрения их видимых позитивных качетсв)

*5. Общение с благородными друзьями* (т.е. с хорошими буддистами -).

*6. Правильные предметы для бесед* (имеются в виду всяческие беседы о Дхамме).

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (26.05.2009), Атма Нади (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Никаким "диагнозам" этого товарища нельзя доверять:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=28

из последнего, так сказать.

----------


## Zom

Tiop - я вам тоже могу диагноз поставить, хотите? -))))

----------


## Аньезка

Ребят, человек, открывший тему, на форуме впервые написал, а вы сразу каломёты расчехлили. Сейчас ему еще меньше практиковать захочется.

----------

Александр С (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009), Рюдзи (26.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Какие каломёты? Инструкции очень действенные.

----------


## Zom

А вот рекомендации специально для вас, Тиоп:

Вторая помеха называется *Недоброжелательность*.

Существуют объекты, вызывающие неприятие. Частое уделение немудрого к ним внимания является подпитыванием появления недоброжелательности, которая ещё не возникла, а также это усиливает и укрепляет недоброжелательность, которая уже возникла.

Уменьшение недоброжелательности:

Освобождение серца [от тяготы недоброжелательности] происходит за счёт развития доброты (metta). Частое уделение внимание чувству доброты понижает возможность возникновения недоброжелательности, которая еще не возникла, и ослабляет недоброжелательность, которая уже возникла.

Подробнее в Ахара сутте (SN 46:51)

Шесть вещей, которые помогают преодолеть недоброжелательность:

1. Учиться как медитировать на чувстве доброты
2. Посвящать себя медитации доброты
3. Памятование о том, что вы ответственны за свои действия (камма)
4. Частое размышление о негативных последствиях (влияниях) недоброжелательности.
5. Дружба с благородными людьми.
6. Беседы о дхамме.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (26.05.2009), Fuerth (26.05.2009), Homa Brut (27.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> На страшилки (перевоплощения, ады) не видеться.


На страшилки, говорите, не ведется?.. У Вас есть дедушка? Моему за 85 лет уже. Еле ходит и еле дышит. Мучается сильными болями. Спать может только сидя (лежа задыхается). Много раз говорил мне, что каждый день мечтает не проснутся утром. Не понимает, зачем все это вообще нужно. Лишь постоянно страдает, вспоминая прошедшую жизнь, песни молодости, радости и трудности. Не устает мне всё пересказывать каждый мой приезд к нему. Молча слушаю. Говорит, что жить не хочет. Но (!) он прожил весьма честную достойную жизнь и не жалеет о своем нравственном поведении. Воспоминание об этом сейчас его единственная (!) радость, которую он вынес из всей своей жизни (!). Когда приехал к нему недавно, вывел погулять на улицу. Круг вокруг дворика прошли где-то за 30 минут (метров 200). После такой прогулки, под руку, шаг в шаг, как нельзя лучше понимаешь (и практически видишь), что "и я не избегу всего этого". После таких прогулок и солнце не греет. Когда видишь конец, всё теряет свой смысл. Но видят его, как правило, к глубокой старости, и весьма мучаются каждый день, всё сильнее и сильнее, потому что приаязанность к прошлому лишь крепнет. Будда лучше любых учителей знал, как кого стимулировать. Советую читать именно его слова. Без правильного воззрения практика не протянет долго, а лучше Будды Вам его никто не донесет. Советую. Когда мировоззрение выправится, тогда заставлять себя не придется, и счастье не заставит себя долго ждать, вместе с результатами.

----------

Arch (26.05.2009), Homer (28.05.2009), Lyykfi (03.06.2009), Ray (27.05.2009), Sergei (26.05.2009), Zom (26.05.2009), Александр С (26.05.2009), Анатолий Палыч (27.05.2009), Аньезка (26.05.2009), Буль (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009), Тала (04.06.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2009), Юндрун Топден (26.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Если ум найдет для себя интересное занятие в жизни, то все телодвижения в направлении духовности растают как утренний туман.


Ну так пусть попробует найти. В чем проблема то?

----------


## Tiop

Аня, дело в том, что в текстах Будда говорит, что неправильное понимание и применение его учения может привести к плачевным последствиям.




> 10.8 "There are here, O monks, some foolish men who study the Teaching;9 having studied it, they do not wisely examine the purpose of those teachings. To those who do not wisely examine the purpose, these teachings will not yield insight.10 They study the Teaching only to use it for criticizing or for refuting others in disputation. They do not experience the (true) purpose11 for which they12 (ought to) study the Teaching. To them these teachings wrongly grasped, will bring harm and suffering for a long time. And why? Because of their wrong grasp of the teachings.


Такой человек подобен пытающемуся поймать ядовитую водяную змею, не знающему как её правильно схватить, и в таком случае неудивительно, что она его кусает.




> "Suppose, monks, a man wants a snake, looks for a snake, goes in search of a snake. He then sees a large snake, and when he is grasping its body or its tail, the snake turns back on him and bites his hand or arm or some other limb of his. And because of that he suffers death or deadly pain. And why? Because of his wrong grasp of the snake.


Потому желательно обращаться за советом и разъяснением к мудрым людям.




> 12. "Therefore, O monks, if you know the purpose of what I have said, you should keep it in mind accordingly. But if you do not know the purpose of what I have said, you should question me about it, or else (ask) those monks who are wise.


Зачин сутты составляет утверждение монаха Аритты о том, что Будда учил следовать как раз тем вещам, которым он на самом деле учил не следовать, при этом на вопросы и стремления его убедить в обратном он отвечает что именно он правильно понял учение Будды.

(ср. " Я могу и вам поставить диагноз" и "А вот рекомендации специально для вас, Тиоп:", ачарья Зом)

(все цитаты: Сутта о водяной змее
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.nypo.html)

----------


## Атма Нади

> Спросить его, что он сам прелагает делать для прекращения страданий?


Спросил. Сказал, что для него страдание – это скука, недостаток новых впечатлений.
Выход – поиск новых развлечений!





> Забудьте пока про ады и перевоплощения. Страдания, если еще не начались, то обязательно начнутся в этой жизни. Я имею в виду страдания от боли и болезни, потери близких, собственного умирания. И если Вы к этому моменту не будете готовы, всё может обернуться очень печально.


Хоть готовься, хоть не готовься – этого не избежишь. Зачем лишний раз париться?
Почему бы просто не расслабиться и насладиться тем, что есть. Научиться радоваться простым вещам. Синему небу, пению соловья, цветку растущему на лужайке  :Wink:  Так живет большинство.




> ну для начала перестать отделять "себя" и ум...


Я имел ввиду рассудок (манас), а себя отождествляю с осознающим аспектом (атмой), который осознает движения ума. Плохо, что Сознание в Буддизме назвали словом – ум. Из-за этого много путаницы. Ведическая традиция дает более четкие градации:
- манас (рациональный ум);
- будхи (интуитивный ум);
- атма (чистое Я, без малейших примесей ЭГО)




> А дальше внимательно прочитать 4БИ и осознать их. Если действительно поймете, то и убеждать\заставлять не придеся


Что такое 4БИ?




> Диагноз:  у вас чрезмерно повышенная концентрация 5-ой помехи (нивараны) под названием "vicikicchā" или "сомнения" -)
> 
> Шесть вещей к преодолению помехи сомнения:
> 
> *1. Знание буддийских текстов* (Дхаммы и Винаи).
> *2. Задавание вопросов* о [содержании этих текстов].
> *3. Знакомство с Винаей* (для монахов, а для мирян - с принципами нравственного поведения).
> *4. Укрепление уверенности в Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе* (можно за счёт рассмотрения их видимых позитивных качетсв)
> *5. Общение с благородными друзьями* (т.е. с хорошими буддистами -).
> *6. Правильные предметы для бесед* (имеются в виду всяческие беседы о Дхамме).


Тексты вещь, безусловно, хорошая. Но ум требует практических, так сказать, подтверждений. Ну, хоть какой-то грейс маломальский испытать, хоть какие-то сидхи. Увидеть 6 миров сансары воочию.
Заманушка по любому должна быть. Наверняка каждый из вас, перед вступление на путь, испытал какие-то духовные переживания, которые и послужили предпосылкой для дальнейшей практики. Без интереса со стороны ума заниматься практикой мне кажется не реальным. Влечение должно быть к этому, интерес.

----------


## Sergei

Я конечено не знаю, каждый индивидуален, но по опыту могу сказать, что обычно на путь вступают когда чувствуют "что волосы на голове горят" и происходит это в течение очень длительных периодов, как хорошо было сказано - страдание лучший мотиватор.

 :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Атма Нади

> На страшилки, говорите, не ведется?.. У Вас есть дедушка? Моему за 85 лет уже. Еле ходит и еле дышит. Мучается сильными болями. Спать может только сидя (лежа задыхается). Много раз говорил мне, что каждый день мечтает не проснутся утром. Не понимает, зачем все это вообще нужно. Лишь постоянно страдает, вспоминая прошедшую жизнь, песни молодости, радости и трудности. Не устает мне всё пересказывать каждый мой приезд к нему. Молча слушаю. Говорит, что жить не хочет. Но (!) он прожил весьма честную достойную жизнь и не жалеет о своем нравственном поведении. Воспоминание об этом сейчас его единственная (!) радость, которую он вынес из всей своей жизни (!). Когда приехал к нему недавно, вывел погулять на улицу. Круг вокруг дворика прошли где-то за 30 минут (метров 200). После такой прогулки, под руку, шаг в шаг, как нельзя лучше понимаешь (и практически видишь), что "и я не избегу всего этого". После таких прогулок и солнце не греет. Когда видишь конец, всё теряет свой смысл. Но видят его, как правило, к глубокой старости, и весьма мучаются каждый день, всё сильнее и сильнее, потому что приаязанность к прошлому лишь крепнет. Будда лучше любых учителей знал, как кого стимулировать. Советую читать именно его слова. Без правильного воззрения практика не протянет долго, а лучше Будды Вам его никто не донесет. Советую. Когда мировоззрение выправится, тогда заставлять себя не придется, и счастье не заставит себя долго ждать, вместе с результатами.


Взято тут - http://nastroenie.com.ua/news/713.html




> Пожилые сторонники эвтаназии приезжают со всего мира в Мексику, где можно законно купить недорогое средство для безболезненного ухода из жизни. Об этом сообщает агентство Рейтер.
> 
> В последнее время растет число пожилых иностранцев, которые с разных концов Земли приезжают в Мексику для покупки пентобарбитала, пишет агентство. Это лекарство, которое открыто и законно продается в Мексике, ветеринары всех стран применяют как обезболивающее и средство для усыпления сельскохозяйственных животных и домашних питомцев. 
> 
> По словам сторонников эвтаназии, жидкий лекарственный препарат под названием “пентобарбитал” (известный также как “нембутал”), находящийся на строгом учете у ветеринаров большинства стран, обеспечивает безболезненный уход из жизни в течение часа после приема. В Мексике в специальных ветеринарных магазинах небольшую бутылочку с этим средством, достаточной для смерти одного человека, “без лишних вопросов” можно купить за 35-50 долларов. Сторонники эвтаназии между собой называют такую возможность “мексиканским выбором” и говорят, что готовы поехать в Мексику за пентобарбиталом, потому что это средство, сначала усыпляющее человека, а потом отключающее его дыхательную систему, представляет собой “надежный и спокойный” вариант для самоубийства. 
> 
> По словам здоровой 65-летней австралийки, которая потратила почти 3 тысячи долларов на поездку в Мексику для покупки пентобарбиатала, у нее есть моральное право на добровольный уход из жизни. 
> 
> Как говорит австралийский врач Филип Нитшке, основавший помогающую сторонникам эвтаназии группу Exit International, в течение последних нескольких лет его организация помогла 250 людям из США, Европы и стран Океании совершить поездку в Мексику для покупки пентобарбитала. Спрос на такие “туры” продолжает расти, отмечает Нитшке. 
> ...





> Ну так пусть попробует найти. В чем проблема то?


Дело в том, что рано или поздно любая деятельность превращается в рутину, становиться обыденностью




> Я конечено не знаю, каждый индивидуален, но по опыту могу сказать, что обычно на путь вступают когда чувствуют "что волосы на голове горят" и происходит это в течение очень длительных периодов, как хорошо было сказано - страдание лучший мотиватор.


Сегодня страдаете, а завтра не страдаете. Соответственно и мотивация гуляет на право или на лево.

----------


## Sergei

> Сегодня страдаете, а завтра не страдаете. Соответственно и мотивация гуляет на право или на лево.


Все верно. Но бывает, что страдание длиться очень долго и не видно выхода.
И вот тогда уже деваться некуда. Пока есть чем отвлечься или переключиться все нищчак. Буддизм не нужен. А бывает наоборот. :Wink: 

Например те же старики, которые не нужны обществу, просто доживают. Я много раз слышал от своей бабушки что уже умереть хочеться. Думал тогда, чего это она, жизнь такая классная. Это я школу заканчивал, а потом, много позже стал ее понимать.

Еще мы в школе учились и у меня товарищ был. Его мать умерла, когда он был в 9 классе, а отец говорил ему, что в его жизни с новой женщиной ему (товарищу) места нет. Он тогда и медитировал, мне не понятно было зачем? На всех нас похож не был. Мы все такие веселые, приколисты, а он молчаливый, задумчивый.

----------

Бо (13.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Тексты вещь, безусловно, хорошая. Но ум требует практических, так сказать, подтверждений. Ну, хоть какой-то грейс маломальский испытать, хоть какие-то сидхи. Увидеть 6 миров сансары воочию.
> Заманушка по любому должна быть. Наверняка каждый из вас, перед вступление на путь, испытал какие-то духовные переживания, которые и послужили предпосылкой для дальнейшей практики. Без интереса со стороны ума заниматься практикой мне кажется не реальным. Влечение должно быть к этому, интерес.


Так вот поэтому и нужно изучать буддизм, читать сутты, лекции, комментарии, составлять для себя картинку, мозaику понимания так сказать; общаться с буддистами, с хорошими практикующими людьми. 

И тогда однажды вы сможете увидеть всё это не как набор неких пустых фраз про нечто мистическое и запредельное, а как некий огромный механизм, который однозначно работает, но часть которого в данный момент "скрыта от вас под землей". По мере практики и анализа, если у вас имеется наблюдательность, вы начнёте видеть, как этот механизм начинает откапываться, частичка за частичкой, фрагмент за фрагментом. 

И тогда придёт понимание, что эти раскопки идут своим чередом, и бессмысленно желать узреть его целиком вот прямо здесь и сейчас. Это просто напросто вне ваших сил в данный момент - вытащить из под земли весь этот агрегат. А потому у вас будет такой простой выбор - либо продолжать раскопки и рано-поздно его достать, либо опустить руки и всё забросить.






> "...и фермер не имеет власти [чтобы сказать]: "Пусть зёрна взойдут сегодня, пусть зёрна прорастут завтра, пусть они созреют послезавтра". Но [только] когда пришло время, зёрна фермера взойдут, зёрна прорастут и созреют.
> 
> ...Таким же образом, есть три неотложных дела монаха. Какие три? Тренировка возвышенной нравственности, тренировка возвышенного ума, тренировка возвышенной мудрости. Таковы три неотложных дела монаха. И монах не имеет власти [чтобы сказать]: "Пусть мой ум будет освобождён от загрязнений за счёт уменьшения привязанностей сегодня или завтра или послезавтра". Но только когда время пришло, его ум освободится от загрязнений за счёт уменьшения привязанностей."
> 
> [Ачяика сутта - АН 3.91]

----------

Атма Нади (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Тексты вещь, безусловно, хорошая. Но ум требует практических, так сказать, подтверждений. Ну, хоть какой-то грейс маломальский испытать, хоть какие-то сидхи. Увидеть 6 миров сансары воочию.
> Заманушка по любому должна быть. Наверняка каждый из вас, перед вступление на путь, испытал какие-то духовные переживания, которые и послужили предпосылкой для дальнейшей практики. Без интереса со стороны ума заниматься практикой мне кажется не реальным. Влечение должно быть к этому, интерес.


Скажите, а Прибежище вы принимали? Если нет, то очень советую.   :Smilie:  Меня вот в буддизм привели обстоятельства (повторяющиеся сны), а после принятия Прибежища таак всю судьбу перекосило, что кроме как практиковать ничего не оставалось. Может и интереса то у ума нет, но выхода другого тоже нет. Я бы и рада соскочить уже куда- нибудь, но фигушки. "Некоторых судьба ведет, некоторых тащит". Вот и тащусь теперь.  :Cool:

----------


## Атма Нади

> Скажите, а Прибежище вы принимали? Если нет, то очень советую.   Меня вот в буддизм привели обстоятельства (повторяющиеся сны), а после принятия Прибежища таак всю судьбу перекосило, что кроме как практиковать ничего не оставалось. Может и интереса то у ума нет, но выхода другого тоже нет. Я бы и рада соскочить уже куда- нибудь, но фигушки. "Некоторых судьба ведет, некоторых тащит". Вот и тащусь теперь.


Нет, не принимал. Это серьезный выбор, который предполагает массу обязательств. Куда мне принимать прибежище в 3х драгоценностях с моим виденьем. Тут хотя бы виденье подрехтовать. У меня был только один сон, где я был монахом в тибетском монастыре. В том сне я был нерадивым монахом и настоятель меня хотел выгнать.

----------


## Bob

> Сегодня страдаете, а завтра не страдаете. Соответственно и мотивация гуляет на право или на лево.


Страдание не бывает приходящим, оно постоянно. Даже если Вы счастливы и всё хорошо, есть те кто страдает. Отсюда происходит сострадание, не может быть хорошо когда кому-то плохо.

----------


## Sergei

> Сегодня страдаете, а завтра не страдаете. Соответственно и мотивация гуляет на право или на лево.


Или бывает еще хуже. Я бывал у доктора по вопросам болезней детства, который иглоукалыванием лечил. Этот доктор заведовал психоневрологическим диспансером, самым тяжелым отделением в городе. 

Разные там люди были. Меня лично охватывал ужас, когда я там бывал. Больных запирали, были буйные. Разные люди. Доктор рассказывал, что многих он током лечил - подключал к голове проводники, в зубы деревяшку, разряд, ток, у человека пена со рта. Многие на время понимали кто они и где находятся. Просились еще чтобы током ударили. Среди этих людей были и молодые. 
Представьте, на улице весна, все встречаются, любовь, кофешки, а другие в аду. 

Это я к тому, что бывает, что на завтра не проходит...... :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------

Makc (27.05.2009), Tiop (26.05.2009), Поляков (26.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, не принимал. Это серьезный выбор, который предполагает массу обязательств. Куда мне принимать прибежище в 3х драгоценностях с моим виденьем. Тут хотя бы виденье подрехтовать. У меня был только один сон, где я был монахом в тибетском монастыре.


Прибежище примите, а обеды не принимайте. Будете без обязательств, а вот видение возможно само собой подрехтуется. 
Впрочем как хотите. Можете посидеть, подождать, жизнь ведь резиновая.  :Confused:

----------


## ullu

> Дело в том, что рано или поздно любая деятельность превращается в рутину, становиться обыденностью


А чего ж говорите, что руками нельзя потрогать?

----------


## ullu

Пора вам уже свои выводы упорядочивать.
Например:




> Спросил. Сказал, что для него страдание – это скука, недостаток новых впечатлений.
> Выход – поиск новых развлечений!





> Дело в том, что рано или поздно любая деятельность превращается в рутину, становиться обыденностью


Ну, а если вам недостаточно такого оптыа+ размышление, то попробуйте , поразвлекайтесь. 
Когда ум наесться 100 раз и 50 раз из этих 100 поймет что скука никуда не делась, то можно будет и не уговаривать уже.
Правда жаль, что к тому моменту может быть уже слишком поздно.

----------

Атма Нади (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Атма Нади

> Страдание не бывает приходящим, оно постоянно. Даже если Вы счастливы и всё хорошо, есть те, кто страдает. Отсюда происходит сострадание, не может быть хорошо, когда кому-то плохо.


От того, что вы будите страдать, из-за того, что кому-то плохо, ему лучше не станет. Страдать из-за страдания другого не конструктивно. Можно радостно помочь прекратить страдания другого, а если это не возможно, то и не париться по данному поводу. 




> Или бывает еще хуже. Я бывал у доктора по вопросам болезней детства, который иглоукалыванием лечил. Этот доктор заведовал психоневрологическим диспансером, самым тяжелым отделением в городе. 
> 
> Разные там люди были. Меня лично охватывал ужас, когда я там бывал. Больных запирали, были буйные. Разные люди. Доктор рассказывал, что многих он током лечил - подключал к голове проводники, в зубы деревяшку, разряд, ток, у человека пена со рта. Многие на время понимали, кто они и где находятся. Просились еще, чтобы током ударили. Среди этих людей были и молодые. 
> Представьте, на улице весна, все встречаются, любовь, кофешки, а другие в аду. 
> 
> Это я к тому, что бывает, что на завтра не проходит......


Мне кажется, что на этом просто не нужно зацикливаться. В жизни много чего может произойти и если об этом постоянно думать, то можно сойти с ума. Рассматривать это как мотивацию к практике, на мой взгляд, могут только впечатлительные натуры. К сожалению, ум, ко всем страшилкам привыкает и они на него не действуют. Тут должно быть, что-то другое. Именно влечение и интерес.

----------

Homa Brut (27.05.2009), Zom (26.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

> От того, что вы будите страдать, из-за того, что кому-то плохо, ему лучше не станет. Страдать из-за страдания другого не конструктивно. Можно радостно помочь прекратить страдания другого, а если это не возможно, то и не париться по данному поводу.


Бодхичитта устремления порождается именно состраданием.

----------


## Атма Нади

> Бодхичитта устремления порождается именно состраданием.


В буддизме нет слова «сострадание», этим словом совершенно напрасно переводят термин «тукчже» (тибетский эквивалент). Для меня удивительно, что несмотря ни на что термин «сострадание» по-прежнему используется для переводов, ведь существует немало описаний того – что именно буддисты понимают под «тукчже» - это никакое не «со-страдание», это ЖЕЛАНИЕ того, чтобы в том месте не было омрачений, это СИМПАТИЯ. Сейчас уже переведено на русский язык немало книг и Далай-Ламы, и прочих людей, пользующихся авторитетом у буддистов, и тем не менее страсть к жалости так сильна, что слово «сострадание» несмотря ни на что используется повсеместно. Сострадание всеми понимается как испытывание совместных страданий, как испытывание жалости, и я могу сказать – почему так сильна привязанность к жалости – потому что прежде всего людям нравится жалеть себя.

----------

Ho Shim (27.05.2009), Homa Brut (27.05.2009), Zom (26.05.2009), Дмитрий Певко (26.05.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

"Как убедить ум заняться практикой?"
у меня есть такая привычка - перед сном переворачивать свою чашку вверх дном и думать, что утром она может уже не понадобиться. Времени так мало. И, может быть, сегодня ночью именно у Вас, Атма Нади, остановится сердце или случится инсульт в 6:00 утра (как это обычно бывает). Поэтому не надо время тратить напрасно.
Такие мысли о скорой смерти стимулируют к духовной работе.

----------

Атма Нади (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> От того, что вы будите страдать, из-за того, что кому-то плохо, ему лучше не станет. Страдать из-за страдания другого не конструктивно. Можно радостно помочь прекратить страдания другого, а если это не возможно, то и не париться по данному поводу.


Ну, конструктивно - не конструктивно. А когда ребенку глазки выковыривают то обычно тот кто это видит переживает вполне себе не радость.
Можно конечно подумав придти к выводу - переживать не конструктивно. Но переживание то от этого никуда не девается.

----------


## Sergei

> Мне кажется, что на этом просто не нужно зацикливаться. В жизни много чего может произойти и если об этом постоянно думать, то можно сойти с ума. Рассматривать это как мотивацию к практике, на мой взгляд, могут только впечатлительные натуры. К сожалению, ум, ко всем страшилкам привыкает и они на него не действуют. Тут должно быть, что-то другое. Именно влечение и интерес.


Я привел пример не для мотива, а для подтверждение слов что бывает что и не проходит  :Wink: 

А как я выше и писал - страдание лучший мотиватор.



> Тут должно быть, что-то другое. Именно влечение и интерес.


А в буддизме не к чему испытывать интерес или влечение. 
Путь беспристрастности. Что в нем может быть интересного? :Smilie: 

Интереснее тогда уже танрта йога где можно обрести сидхи. Вот это веселее - ходить по воде, летать по воздуху.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Шучу.

----------


## Атма Нади

И все-таки у меня есть какая-то внутренняя уверенность, что все идет самым для меня наилучшим образом. Что мир - это не холодная, жестокая вселенная, а добрая и бережная мать, которая меня оберегает как нерадивое детя. А если и есть в жизни какие-то жестокости, то это просто уроки, которых я пока не могу понять.

----------

Буль (27.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> И все-таки у меня есть какая-то внутренняя уверенность, что все идет самым для меня наилучшим образом. Что мир - это не холодная, жестокая вселенная, а добрая и бережная мать, которая меня оберегает как нерадивое детя. А если и есть в жизни какие-то жестокости, то это просто уроки, которых я пока не могу понять.


Хм, то есть все что со мной в жизни случилось поганого это для того что бы вам было хорошо и вам так нормально?
Вы довольны тем, что другие для вашего счастья будут страдать что ли?

----------


## Sergei

> И все-таки у меня есть какая-то внутренняя уверенность, что все идет самым для меня наилучшим образом. Что мир - это не холодная, жестокая вселенная, а добрая и бережная мать, которая меня оберегает как нерадивое детя. А если и есть в жизни какие-то жестокости, то это просто уроки, которых я пока не могу понять.


Скажу вам откровенно я так раньше тоже думал.  :Big Grin: 
Вы "Слово буды" читали?

*Не бог ни брама не создали колесо сансары - все цепь пустых и обусловленных явлений.* (вроде так)

*АНАТТА*  - пустое все. Вселенная безразлична.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> В буддизме нет слова «сострадание», этим словом совершенно напрасно переводят термин «тукчже» (тибетский эквивалент).


Это для вас удивительно потому, что вы может никогда эту самую бодхичитту-сострадание развивать не пробовали. А кто пробовал и переживал точно знает что слово сострадание здесь очень даже подходит.
И никакая это не симпатия, а нормальное такое сострадание. Не надо пытаться выпустить облегченную версию сострадания без калорий, что бы оно вам не мешало прыгать и радоваться жизни тем, что другие страдают.

----------


## Юань Дин

И вот я внезапно оказался на пороге смерти. Как я подготовился к этому моменту? Какую практику смогу применить? Практику по переносу сознания? Или призову Учителя на помощь? Попытаюсь уйти по вертикальной тропе?
Не умею я это делать. Время прошло в суете и праздности. И еще одна жизнь в цепочке перерождений прошла в пустую. А смогу ли я снова стать человеком? Или шанс упущен на много-много жизней вперед и впереди только страдания без просвета и надежды?

И вот, наступил момент, к которому я вроде бы готовился. Наступил... и застал меня в расплох. И растерялся я, и забыл все техники переноса и т.п. И снова теряю сознание и лечу как безвольный осенний лист, гонимый ветром кармы в юдоль печали.
Думаю, что, увы, подавляющее большинство буддистов ждет такой печальный конец.

----------

Arch (26.05.2009), Бо (04.06.2009), Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...15&postcount=4. Полностью согласен есть 4 благородные Истины изложенные Самим Татхагатой, если Вы считаете что в жизни нет страданий, значит не нужно от них освобождаться...Может тогда Вам и не нужен буддизм вообще?! Или у Вас какой-то "свой буддизм"? Или может быть Победоносный говорил о страдании ибо это были для Него "уроки которые Он  не мог выучить"...
P.S. Насчёт того что в буддизме нет слова сострадание no comments...
P.P.S. Если как-то Вас обидел прошу прощения, желаю Вам всех благ.

----------

Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Good

> *АНАТТА*  - пустое все. Вселенная безразлична.


Угу, и Будда тоже безразличен ко всем живым существам. :Cry:

----------


## Neroli

*Атма Нади*, тут на форуме у каждого есть причины для практики. Наши причины, как я погляжу,  для вас неубедительны. Вы не могли для начала объяснить, зачем вы хотите убедить свой ум занятся практикой? Хоть не от скуки?

----------

Arch (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> На страшилки (перевоплощения, ады) не видеться. Говорит, что это все поповские глупости. Любые попытки начать практику саботирует. Говорит, что глупо верить, в то, что не возможно потрогать руками или увидеть.
> 
> Часто говорит, что все духовные поползновения от скуки. Если ум найдет для себя интересное занятие в жизни, то все телодвижения в направлении духовности растают как утренний туман.
> 
> Как быть?


Все мы смертны, нет смысла во вражде. 
Моё тело смертно, глупо скапливать вокруг него лишние вещи и знаки почитания других людей. 
Смерть представляет собой закономерное переживание - нужно встретить его бодрствуя. 
Смерть от болезни случается из-за ложного образа жизни. 
Внезапная смерть или насильственная случается в силу прошлых поступков, созревших, подобно посеянным семенам, давшим всходы и принесшим плоды. 
Смерть от старости естественна, потому что существование изменчиво. 
Страх и сомнения сопутствуют мысли о смерти по причине желаний, лелеемых в душе. 
Внешне умирание выглядит так: сначала тело становится бездыханным, затем остывает, затем разлагается, пока не остаётся только прах. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Внутренне, умирание приводит к не телесному восприятию, бодрственному или извращённому, как при бреде, и затем - к перерождению в одном из шести миров, согласно образу осуществлённой жизни.
Если прозрение ещё не наступило, но дела достойны и вера сильна - видятся духовные существа, как ангелы или собственные наставники, ведущие к благим местам. 
Благостный мир небесных существ даёт отдых и наслаждение чувствам, но существование в нём ограничено величиной сделанного в этой жизни добра. Гордость препятствует осознанию истины в этом мире. 
Мир природных стихий (титанов), наделён силой, но лишён покоя. Слияние со стихией урагана или горой, происходит из-за зависти и неудовлетворённости. Исчезновение горы или другой стихии, приводит к перерождению в мире людей. 
Мир призраков подобен миражу. Существа в нём беспрестанно хотят и вожделеют, но никогда не получают желаемого в силу отсутствия у них телесной формы чувств. Мир этот ограничен пределами похоти и вожделения. 
Мир ада - место страданий и отчаяния, переживаемых сознанием в силу дурных действий. Их размер создаёт границы для ада. 
Мир животных - это мир существ, способных к страданию и наслаждению, подобно людям, но их тела не могут служить средством к освобождению. Пределы этого мира - глупость и лень. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Мир людей благоприятен для разумного. Здесь есть возможность к накоплению необходимого опыта и сознанию. С позиции чувств это ведёт к освобождению. Пределы опыта в этом мире устанавливает гнев. 
Те, кто соединяет мудрость и сострадание, устраняют все пределы и развязывает все путы. 
Почва мудрости в каждом дыхании. Семя сострадания - обыденное сознание происходящего, без отвлечения мысли. 
Препятствия к осуществлению истинного следующие: 
зависть (или неудовлетворённость); 
гнев; 
гордость (или себялюбие); 
похоть (или алчность, вожделение); 
леность (или глупость); 
дурные поступки 
- всего: шесть болезней-препятствий. 
Шесть миров сами по себе - лекарство для шести болезней. 
Человеческое рождение драгоценно для ученика. Оно приводит к исцелению всех недугов у терпеливого и доброжелательного, но приносит усугубление всех болезней-препятствий невежественному и необузданному. 
Применяя учение всю свою жизнь, не обнаружишь ничего, кроме опыта. Когда цветок раскрывается, пчела уже на месте.

----------

Атма Нади (26.05.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

Атма Нади
Судя по вашим сообщениям, вы уже практкуете. Слушать учение - практика, размышлять над услышанным - практика, к данным практикам предъявляются определенные требования, которые необходимо соблюдать для того что бы практика была успешной, соблюдайте их. Не можете медитировать - пока и не надо. Слушайте больше, размышляйте глубже, не вредите другим, больше улыбайтесь, постарайтесь, чтобы людям, которые вас окружают было легко и удобно с вами.

----------

Homa Brut (27.05.2009), Zom (26.05.2009), Атма Нади (26.05.2009)

----------


## Атма Нади

> *Атма Нади*, тут на форуме у каждого есть причины для практики. Наши причины, как я погляжу,  для вас неубедительны. Вы не могли для начала объяснить, зачем вы хотите убедить свой ум заняться практикой? Хоть не от скуки?


Неудовлетворенность этим миром так же сыграла свою роль при изучении Буддизма.




> Скажу вам откровенно я так раньше тоже думал. 
> Вы "Слово буды" читали?
> 
> *Не бог ни брама не создали колесо сансары - все цепь пустых и обусловленных явлений.* (вроде так)
> 
> *АНАТТА*  - пустое все. Вселенная безразлична.


Недавно посмотрел фильм о работе обычной человеческой клетки. Основной тезис там был, что уж больно все сложно устроено. Шансы, что клетка сформировалась сама собой очень малы. Т.е. без Творца не обошлось.

----------


## Sergei

> Т.е. без Творца не обошлось.


 :Cool:  Ну да, всё верно, творили предыдущие обусловленные явления.

----------

Arch (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Неудовлетворенность этим миром так же сыграла свою роль при изучении Буддизма.


А почему именно буддизм? Неудовлетворенные (этим миром) есть и в христианстве.



> Недавно посмотрел фильм о работе обычной человеческой клетки. Основной тезис там был, что уж больно все сложно устроено. Шансы, что клетка сформировалась сама собой очень малы. Т.е. без Творца не обошлось.


Ну, это уже, брат, не буддизм, а другая традиция. А почему бы Вам не пойти в христианство или заняться теософией, прекрасно сочетая и буддизм, и христианство в одном лице? Там есть Творец. Или просто "буддизм - это модно"?  :Wink:  Кстати, ЕСДЛ лично отговаривал европейцев (не всех, а только "модников") отказываться от христианства и переходить в буддизм. Думаю, никто здесь не будет спорить с ЕСДЛ.

 :Smilie:  Вот я не могу себя полноценно реализовать в христианстве, кто-то тоже не может. Что нам остается - умерить аппетиты и изучать дхарму.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sergei

> Недавно посмотрел фильм о работе обычной человеческой клетки. Основной тезис там был, что уж больно все сложно устроено. Шансы, что клетка сформировалась сама собой очень малы. Т.е. без Творца не обошлось.


Посмотрите тогда уж intv.ru - там в разделе документальных фильмов найдете кино о вселенной. Особо обратите внимание, когда речь пойдет о мега-черных дырах - квазарах. Если обычная черная дыра когда ни когда солнце съест - то эти квазары за раз кушают галактики. 

ЕДЯТ БЕЗСМЫСЛЕННО И БЕСПОЩАДНО. В СИЛУ СВОЕЙ ОБУСЛОВЛЕННОЙ ПРИРОДЫ.
Рамки человеческого понятия о добре и зле масштаб этого процесса охватить не в состоянии.

Этакие вселенские мясорубки. А в других частях вселенной из пыли по новой солнца рождаются. 
Красиво там все подано. Беспрерывный конвеер.

----------


## Иван Ран

> Угу, и Будда тоже безразличен ко всем живым существам.


Нет он наша добрая и бережная мать, которая обязательно нас всех спасёт, а не спасает в данной момент потому что эта она нас проверяет, все ли уроки мы выучили  :Smilie:

----------


## Атма Нади

> А почему именно буддизм? Неудовлетворенные (этим миром) есть и в христианстве.


В буддизме больше конструктива и здравой логики, чем в христианстве.

----------

Ray (27.05.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Это для вас удивительно потому, что вы может никогда эту самую бодхичитту-сострадание развивать не пробовали. А кто пробовал и переживал точно знает что слово сострадание здесь очень даже подходит.
> И никакая это не симпатия, а нормальное такое сострадание.


Да, нормальное такое сострадание, как у всех обычных людей, которые не пытались даже ничего взращивать, оно у них было всегда  :Smilie: . Вопрос, что вы такое взращиваете, чего нет у любого человека?

----------


## Neroli

> Неудовлетворенность этим миром так же сыграла свою роль при изучении Буддизма.


А почему неудовлетворенности недостаточно для начала практики?

----------


## Sergei

> Нет он наша добрая и бережная мать, которая обязательно нас всех спасёт, а не спасает в данной момент потому что эта она нас проверяет, все ли уроки мы выучили


Эта позиция христианства мне никогда понятна не была.

Как то слушал одного проповедника (христианской секты), который говорил, что бог всемогущ, что все существа наши братья. Начал рассказывать о том как есть вечный ад где вечно мучаются грешники и там правит сатана.
Я тогда спросил, а почему бы ему не вытащить грешников оттуда, он же всемогущ - ему что нравиться смотреть как они там мучаются. Причем вечно. какой же должен быть поступок, чтобы существо вечно испытывало адские муки. Проповедник очень удивился и сказал что никогда над этим не задумывался.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (26.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Можете посидеть, подождать, жизнь ведь резиновая.


 резиновая .. и обманчивая, как кукла (

----------


## ullu

> Да, нормальное такое сострадание, как у всех обычных людей, которые не пытались даже ничего взращивать, оно у них было всегда . Вопрос, что вы такое взращиваете, чего нет у любого человека?


Некритически настроенный ум, например. Чего и вам желаю.

----------


## Атма Нади

> А почему неудовлетворенности недостаточно для начала практики?


Еще остались кое, какие надежды на то, что можно найти в жизни, что-то свое - захватывающее и интересное. Например, идея эко-поселений. Пойти по стопам предков  :Smilie:  Наверно рано еще просветляться. Спокойно прожить еще парочку жизней. Нагуляться вдоволь. А потом глядишь и до просветления рукой подать.

----------


## Sergei

> А потом глядишь и до просветления рукой подать.


Вы все же надеетесь, что оно само собой как-то образуется? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neroli

> Еще остались кое, какие надежды на то, что можно найти в жизни, что-то свое - захватывающее и интересное. Например, идея эко-поселений. Пойти по стопам предков  Наверно рано еще просветляться. Спокойно прожить еще парочку жизней. Нагуляться вдоволь. А потом глядишь и до просветления рукой подать.


Ну так идите уже (в хорошем смысле) по стопам предков то. Нагуляйтесь  :Smilie:  Или тоже никак не можете убедить ум сделать это?  :Smilie: 
Забавно.

----------

Arch (26.05.2009), Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> В буддизме больше конструктива и здравой логики, чем в христианстве.


Возможно.
Хотя читал из книги о ЕСДЛ:
"Один человек однажды спросил Далай-ламу: "Как я могу сделаться буддистом?" Далай-лама задал встречный вопрос: "Какого вы вероисповедания?" Тот ответил: "Я христианин". "Вот и отлично, -- сказал Далай-лама, -- будьте христианином, ведь христианство -- это самый лучший буддизм".

Так что, как говорится, "не все так просто".

Вполне возможно, что "конструктив и здравая логика" буддизма более прямолинейна и проста, а потому нам более понятна. Ведь эта логика чрезвычайно примитивна, я бы сказал. Потому даже валенку все будет казаться стройно и логично в этой системе. Реальный мир более сложен. Поэтому надо бояться тех систем, которые все слишком логично и разумно объясняют. А христианская - нелинейная, не человеческая, что-ли. А потому для нас, смертных, абсурдна. Взять, например, труды раннехристианских Отцов. Про кураевское православие не говорю - там тоже все примитивно. Изучать православие по книжкам Кураева - значит вообще о нем ничего не знать. Под линейным примитивизмом имею ввиду заключения типа "Причина А однозначно дает следствие Б".
Может, ЕСДЛ познал эту логику (учитывая его высокий уровень)? И теперь нам говорит, что зря мы так с христианством, очень зря.

Вообще, чем больше размышляешь над словами ЕСДЛ, тем больше убеждаешься в своей "плоскости" и непонимании (или не желании понять) этот мир, сложный и нелинейный. Убеждаешься в том, что вместо синтеза разлагаешь его по частям и изучаешь через микроскоп отдельную его часть.
Ой, сейчас правоверные меня вздернут  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Aion

> Как быть?


Мочить в сортире!©

----------

Ersh (28.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Еще остались кое, какие надежды на то, что можно найти в жизни, что-то свое - захватывающее и интересное. Например, идея эко-поселений. Пойти по стопам предков  Наверно рано еще просветляться. Спокойно прожить еще парочку жизней. Нагуляться вдоволь. А потом глядишь и до просветления рукой подать.


Почитайте. Вдруг вдохновитесь. (1 2 3).

----------

Атма Нади (26.05.2009)

----------


## Атма Нади

> Т.е. без Творца не обошлось.





> Ну да, всё верно, творили предыдущие обусловленные явления.


Кто создал самое первое обусловленное явление, которое начало обуславливать остальные?  :Wink:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Монахи, я жил в роскоши, в предельной роскоши, в полной роскоши.
> (...)
> Монахи, есть такие три формы опъяненности. Какие именно три? Опьяненность молодостью, опъяненность здоровьем, опъяненность жизнью.
> 
> Пьяный опъяненностью молодостью, необразованный, заурядный человек ведет себя неправильно телом, речью и умом. Ведя себя неправильно телом, речью и умом, он, - после разрушения тела, после смерти, – возрождается в сфере обездоленности, с плохой участью, в нижних мирах, в аду.
> 
> Пьяный опъяненностью здоровьем, необразованный, заурядный человек ведет себя неправильно телом, речью и умом. Ведя себя неправильно телом, речью и умом, он, - после разрушения тела, после смерти, – возрождается в сфере обездоленности, с плохой участью, в нижних мирах, в аду.
> 
> Пьяный опъяненностью жизнью, необразованный, заурядный человек ведет себя неправильно телом, речью и умом. Ведя себя неправильно телом, речью и умом, он, - после разрушения тела, после смерти, – возрождается в сфере обездоленности, с плохой участью, в нижних мирах, в аду.
> ...





> В жизни много чего может произойти и если об этом постоянно думать, то можно сойти с ума. Рассматривать это как мотивацию к практике, на мой взгляд, могут только впечатлительные натуры.





> 'Подверженные рождению, подверженные старению,
> подверженные смерти,
> заурядные люди смотрят с отвращением на страдающих
> от того, чему они сами подвержены.
> И если бы я испытывал отвращение
> к существам, подверженным этим вещам,
> это бы не подобало мне,
> живущему так же, как они'.
> 
> ...


..




> Тут должно быть, что-то другое. Именно влечение и интерес.


Интерес - штука непостоянная. Долго не протянет. Принц Сидхартха не от нечего делать и не ради острых ощущений всю свою прошлую жизнь оставил, питаясь навозом и даже своими собственными выделениями. (источник)

----------

Бо (13.06.2009)

----------


## Zom

> (источник)


Ух ты, там есть интересная фраза Будды о том, что он никогда не рождался в мире Чистых Обителей -)
Вообщем-то оно и понятно.. но всё равно примечательно что он этот момент упомянул.

А также ещё страшный отрывок о том, что если кто-то утверждает, что Будда не имеет никаких сверхспособностей и сверх-видения, то он направляется в ад.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ух ты, там есть интересная фраза Будды о том, что он никогда не рождался в мире Чистых Обителей -)[/COLOR]


А что в этом странного? Туда путь лишь в один конец. Было бы странно, если бы хоть кто-то вернулся )

----------


## Arch

> Недавно посмотрел фильм о работе обычной человеческой клетки. Основной тезис там был, что уж больно все сложно устроено. Шансы, что клетка сформировалась сама собой очень малы. Т.е. без Творца не обошлось.


Сам собой даже чирий не вскочит. Всё происходит по причине. Вот только почему-то человеческому уму свойственно объяснять то, чего он не понимает чем-нибудь сверхъестественным типа Бога-творца. Некоторые дикие племена до сих пор думают, что пролетающий в небе самолет или вертолет - это Бог. Попробуйте таким людям объяснить и показать как работает микроволновка или пульт дистанционного управления. Думаю, Вас тоже сочтут Богом. Ведь, инфра- и микро- волны нельзя пощупать. А то, что находится вне имеющегося на данный момент времени понимания - обычно трактуется как "создано, сделано богом".

----------

Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Arch

> Мне кажется, что на этом просто не нужно зацикливаться. В жизни много чего может произойти и если об этом постоянно думать, то можно сойти с ума. Рассматривать это как мотивацию к практике, на мой взгляд, могут только впечатлительные натуры. К сожалению, ум, ко всем страшилкам привыкает и они на него не действуют. Тут должно быть, что-то другое. Именно влечение и интерес.


Атма Нади, скажите пожалуйста, что Вам доставляет радость в жизни? Если это не секрет конечно. И еще, если не затруднит - чем Вы занимаетесь большую часть времени, работаете ли?

----------


## Атма Нади

*Ivan_P*,



> Ведя себя неправильно телом, речью и умом, он, - после разрушения тела, после смерти, – возрождается в сфере обездоленности, с плохой участью, в нижних мирах, в аду.


Нижние миры и ад для меня пока являются элементом тибетского фольклора. Никто толком не видел их в действительности. Например, у мусульман есть ад мусульманский, у православных - православный, у других религий так же есть ады. Ислам утверждает, что люди, не исповедующие их религию обязательно попадут в исламский ад. Православные о том же. Кому верит?

Тем более, какой смыслы посылать кого-то в ад (наказывать) если, к примеру, Махаси Саядо в книге "Медитация Сатипаттхана Випассана" говорит:




> Тогда, каждый раз отслеживая происходящее, вы обнаруживаете, что элементы материи и психики появляются *в соответствии со своей природой и обусловленностью, а не в соответствии с пожеланиями*. Следовательно, вы осознаете, что "это природные элементы; они неуправляемы; они не являются личностью или живой сущностью". Это видение-как-есть безличности (анаттанупассана-ньяна).


или




> Тогда он воспринимает, что элементы материи и психики никогда не следуют желаниям, *а возникают в соответствии со своей собственной природой и обусловленностью*. Занимаясь отслеживанием этих процессов, *йогин понимает, что эти процессы неуправляемы*, и что они не являются ни личностью, ни живой сущностью, ни "я". Это "анаттанупассана-ньяна", созерцательное знание безличности.


Где здесь личность, совершающая выбор?
Если нет выбора – значить нет и ответственности.
А если нет ответственности, то какой смыслы в наказании?

----------


## Bob

> Вэто никакое не «со-страдание», это ЖЕЛАНИЕ того, чтобы в том месте не было омрачений


Извините,но это бредовое утверждение. Страдания есть? -Есть согласно Первой благородной Истине (Дуккха арьясачча). Есть причина страданий? -Есть согласно второй Благородной Истине (Дуккхасамудая-арьсачча). Поскольку страдания вызваны ЖЕЛАНИЯМИ, согласитесь что подменять слово сострадание словом желание некоректно ибо именно желания вызывают страдания. Слово сострадание вполне правомочно и уместно. Какое ЖЕЛАНИЕ какая СИМПАТИЯ???  :Confused:  Насчёт побуждающего мотива: Почитайте и поразмыслите над 4БИ как уже было сказано, а также 4 Безмерных, Буддийские канонические тексты, если Вы хотите практиковать Махаяну то читайте Ламримы (обих школ). Удачи!

P.S. Не отождествляйте Буддизм и Тибет пожалуйста, я хоть и Махаянист, но Буддизм не ограничивается Тибетом. И в других традициях так же есть ады и 6 Миров Сансары.

----------

Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## Атма Нади

> Атма Нади, скажите, пожалуйста, что Вам доставляет радость в жизни?


Если вы обращаетесь к моему уму, то ему доставляет радость все, что для него ново. Это принцип поведения любого ума - погоня за новыми впечатлениями.




> И еще, если не затруднит - чем Вы занимаетесь большую часть времени, работаете ли?


Работаю сам на  себя. Могу выбирать работать или нет. Свободного времени валом. Возможности для практики идеальные.

----------

Arch (27.05.2009)

----------


## Bob

Простите, а Вы отделяете Ваш ум от Вас самого?... :Confused:  Вы считаете что есть ум и есть некая "душа"?

----------

Илия (27.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Если вы обращаетесь к моему уму, то ему доставляет радость все, что для него ново. Это принцип поведения любого ума - погоня за новыми впечатлениями.


Не любого.
Погоня за новыми впечатлениями это всего-лишь неспособность ума расслабиться и не забивать концепциями естественное переживание.
Когда ум переключается на новое он свободен от обусловленности мышлением и от цепляний , вызванных этой обусловленностью.
Поэтому в момент новизны ум просто напрямую переживает, не мечется, не отвергает и не принимает. ум удовлетворен.
Не распознавая эту удовлетворенность ума человек думает, что причина блаженства или удовольствия или ощущения смысла жизни и т.д. это новизна, желание изучать, познавать. Но это не так.
Поэтому человек начинает ошибочно гоняться за новизной, не понимая, что как только что-то схвачено ( а новое схватывается как только ум отвлекается на переживание и хватает его либо отвергает его ) тут же включается механизм возникновения страдания. То что приносит удовольствие в тот же миг начинает надоедать. Так вместе с удовольствием одновременно рождается страдание. Когда удовольствие приедается ум страдает вновь.

В удовлетворенном уме страдания не возникает. Удовлетворенный ум доволен тем что есть. Не важно новое это или старое. Для него не существует устаревшего переживания, из-за отсуствия цепляний и отвлечений переживание всегда новое , свежее и ясное. Поэтому ум не гоняется за новыми переживаниями.
вот такая петрушка. все написанное ИМХО.

и ещё +
Но сама мысль о том, что можно быть удовлетвоненным тем что есть вызывает в уме, ищущем новое, отвращение и сопротивление.
( весьма и весьма сильное, надо сказать )
Потому что не узнается что новое дает лишь удовлетворение уму.
таким образом человек ищет удовлетворения, но сам же отказывается от удовлетворения. Как сумашедший, просто потому что в момент новизны не наблюдает что происходит с его умом и не понимает что ум просто расслабляется и становится удовлетворенным а новизна это просто не самый лучший способ получить краткий миг безмятежности ума. Когда человек это обнаруживает он сам может понять что вся соль новидны эта самая безмятежность, которую он может обрести без новизны, не кратковременную, на какой то миг, а полную и навсегда.
Тогда новизна перестает увлекать и иметь ценность.

----------

Пилигрим (27.05.2009), Слава Эркин (27.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Поэтому человек начинает ошибочно гоняться за новизной, не понимая, что как только что-то схвачено (...) тут же включается механизм возникновения страдания.


Более того, он включен гораздо раньше - уже на стадии поиска.




> Где здесь личность, совершающая выбор?


Тело, чувства, восприятия, волевые формации, сознания, связанные вместе жаждой. (Satta Sutta, SN 23.2)




> Если нет выбора – значить нет и ответственности.
> А если нет ответственности, то какой смыслы в наказании?


Хотя ответы на все эти восросы уже даны Буддой в Паяси-сутте, но кроме Вас самих Вам их в голову никто не ввернёт, и проблемы Ваши за Вас никто не решит и никогда не докажет, что они являются проблемами. Я бы посоветовал Вам дальше работать самим, а то такое жевание, на мой взгляд, лишь создает чувство, что в Вашем счастье кто-то больше Вас шибко заинтересован. Как это может побудить стимул в Вас - не вижу. Но вижу, как это может способствовать зарождению неправильных мыслей.

----------

ullu (26.05.2009), Атма Нади (27.05.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Когда ум переключается на новое он свободен от обусловленности мышлением и от цепляний , вызванных этой обусловленностью.


Извините , но у меня сомнения, что это так.
Новые впечатления могут быть и негативны, вот вынули меня из привычной среды и кинули в свинарник, скажем, но следуя вашей логике я всё равно должен чувствовать мгновение радости от новизны? Потому что я де не связан больше со скучной привычной жизнью, а наслаждаюсь новизной свинарника?

----------

Zom (27.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Извините , но у меня сомнения, что это так.
> Новые впечатления могут быть и негативны, вот вынули меня из привычной среды и кинули в свинарник, скажем, но следуя вашей логике я всё равно должен чувствовать мгновение радости от новизны? Потому что я де не связан больше со скучной привычной жизнью, а наслаждаюсь новизной свинарника?


Проверьте на опыте. Это 10 минут.
С гневом и страхом только скорее всего не успеете наслаждаться. Они слишком сильно и быстро отвлекают.

----------


## Makc

> Тексты вещь, безусловно, хорошая. Но ум требует практических, так сказать, подтверждений. Ну, хоть какой-то грейс маломальский испытать, хоть какие-то сидхи.


Ну сначала надо что-то сделать, чтобы что-то испытать.




> Увидеть 6 миров сансары воочию.


Ну 2 мира тебе точно доступны. Смотри и видь.




> Заманушка по любому должна быть. Наверняка каждый из вас, перед вступление на путь, испытал какие-то духовные переживания, которые и послужили предпосылкой для дальнейшей практики.


Да. Дукха.

----------


## Буль

> Думаю, что, увы, подавляющее большинство буддистов ждет такой печальный конец.


Буддисты - они сильно разные бывают, ога... За себя беспокойтесь  :Wink:

----------

Homa Brut (27.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Когда ум переключается на новое он свободен от обусловленности мышлением и от цепляний , вызванных этой обусловленностью.


Но он побуждаем неудовлетворенностью, порождаемой неведением, вызреваемой в жажду к новому. Это омраченный процесс к буддийской свободе не имеющий отношения.




> Проверьте на опыте. Это 10 минут.
> С гневом и страхом только скорее всего не успеете наслаждаться. Они слишком сильно и быстро отвлекают.


Любое наслаждение есть цепляние и страдание. Любое удовольствие (которое не существует отлельно от наслаждения) основано на неудовлетворенности, является следствием неудовлетворенности и по определению не может нести удовлетворенность (но лишь то, что за нее принимают).

"Now what, lady, lies on the other side of pleasant feeling?"
Что лежит по другую сторону приятного чувства?
"Passion lies on the other side of pleasant feeling."
Страсть лежит по другую сторону приятного чувства.

и еще:

"Pleasant feeling is pleasant in remaining, & painful in changing, friend Visakha. Painful feeling is painful in remaining & pleasant in changing. Neither-pleasant-nor-painful feeling is pleasant when conjoined with knowledge and painful when devoid of knowledge."
Приятное чувство приятно в пребывании и болезненно при изменении, друг Висакха. Болезненное чувство болезненно в пребывании и приятно при изменении. Ни-приятное-ни-болезненное чувство приятно, когда соединено со знанием и болезненно, когда отстранено от знания.

(Culavedalla Sutta, MN 44)

----------

Атма Нади (27.05.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не любого.
> Погоня за новыми впечатлениями это всего-лишь неспособность ума расслабиться и не забивать концепциями естественное переживание.
> Когда ум переключается на новое он свободен от обусловленности мышлением и от цепляний , вызванных этой обусловленностью.
> Поэтому в момент новизны ум просто напрямую переживает, не мечется, не отвергает и не принимает. ум удовлетворен.
> Не распознавая эту удовлетворенность ума человек думает, что причина блаженства или удовольствия или ощущения смысла жизни и т.д. это новизна, желание изучать, познавать. Но это не так.
> Поэтому человек начинает ошибочно гоняться за новизной, не понимая, что как только что-то схвачено ( а новое схватывается как только ум отвлекается на переживание и хватает его либо отвергает его ) тут же включается механизм возникновения страдания. То что приносит удовольствие в тот же миг начинает надоедать. Так вместе с удовольствием одновременно рождается страдание. Когда удовольствие приедается ум страдает вновь.
> 
> В удовлетворенном уме страдания не возникает. Удовлетворенный ум доволен тем что есть. Не важно новое это или старое. Для него не существует устаревшего переживания, из-за отсуствия цепляний и отвлечений переживание всегда новое , свежее и ясное. Поэтому ум не гоняется за новыми переживаниями.
> вот такая петрушка. все написанное ИМХО.
> ...


Вот это да! Просто класс! Какая тема для медитации! Ullu огромное спасибо за подарок, очередные 108 простираний посвящаю Вам.

----------


## Homa Brut

> На страшилки, говорите, не ведется?.. У Вас есть дедушка? Моему за 85 лет уже. Еле ходит и еле дышит. Мучается сильными болями. Спать может только сидя (лежа задыхается). Много раз говорил мне, что каждый день мечтает не проснутся утром. Не понимает, зачем все это вообще нужно. Лишь постоянно страдает, вспоминая прошедшую жизнь, песни молодости, радости и трудности. Не устает мне всё пересказывать каждый мой приезд к нему. Молча слушаю. Говорит, что жить не хочет. Но (!) он прожил весьма честную достойную жизнь и не жалеет о своем нравственном поведении. Воспоминание об этом сейчас его единственная (!) радость, которую он вынес из всей своей жизни (!). Когда приехал к нему недавно, вывел погулять на улицу. Круг вокруг дворика прошли где-то за 30 минут (метров 200). После такой прогулки, под руку, шаг в шаг, как нельзя лучше понимаешь (и практически видишь), что "и я не избегу всего этого". После таких прогулок и солнце не греет. Когда видишь конец, всё теряет свой смысл. Но видят его, как правило, к глубокой старости, и весьма мучаются каждый день, всё сильнее и сильнее, потому что приаязанность к прошлому лишь крепнет. Будда лучше любых учителей знал, как кого стимулировать. Советую читать именно его слова. Без правильного воззрения практика не протянет долго, а лучше Будды Вам его никто не донесет. Советую. Когда мировоззрение выправится, тогда заставлять себя не придется, и счастье не заставит себя долго ждать, вместе с результатами.


А я вот считаю, что "страшилки", как их тут назвали - не лучший способ подстегнуть себя к практике. На всякие "страшилки" о тяжкой старости и смерти мой лично разум мгновенно вспоминет Екклисиаста: _"И сказал я в сердце моем: "и меня постигнет та же участь, как и глупого: к чему же я сделался очень мудрым?" И сказал я в сердце моем, что и это - суета;потому что мудрого не будут помнить вечно, как и глупого; в грядущие дни все будет забыто, и увы! мудрый умирает наравне с глупым"._  Или как в более доступной форме изложил сам автор вопроса: "Хоть готовься, хоть не готовься – этого не избежишь. Зачем лишний раз париться?Почему бы просто не расслабиться и насладиться тем, что есть. Научиться радоваться простым вещам. Синему небу, пению соловья, цветку растущему на лужайке  Так живет большинство".Так что не запугивать себя нужно "страшилками", а искать иные пути осознания необходимости практики. О некоторых путях тут уже упомянули.

ЗЫ Хотя не спорю  - запугать себя "страшилками" до полусмерти тоже, возможно, для кого то вариант.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Или бывает еще хуже. Я бывал у доктора по вопросам болезней детства, который иглоукалыванием лечил. Этот доктор заведовал психоневрологическим диспансером, самым тяжелым отделением в городе. 
> 
> Разные там люди были. Меня лично охватывал ужас, когда я там бывал. Больных запирали, были буйные. Разные люди. Доктор рассказывал, что многих он током лечил - подключал к голове проводники, в зубы деревяшку, разряд, ток, у человека пена со рта. Многие на время понимали кто они и где находятся. Просились еще чтобы током ударили. Среди этих людей были и молодые. 
> Представьте, на улице весна, все встречаются, любовь, кофешки, а другие в аду. 
> 
> Это я к тому, что бывает, что на завтра не проходит......


Прикольно. В "Черном обелиске" Ремарка есть эпизод, где доктор водит главного героя по психушке и показывает аналогичные вещи. Только делает это доктор как раз с противоположной целью - заставить героя перестать видеть свою жизнь в мрачном свете, ценить свою жизнь и наслаждаться ей. А здесь очередные "страшилки"! Ну не этим, имхо, надо человека к практике подталкивать! Обратную реакцию может вызвать: Старость, болезнь, говорите? Ааа, буду отрываться по полной пока молод и здоров, а после хоть потоп!

Zom вот правильно написал, на мой взгяд, как себя стимулировать на знанятия практикой. А некоторые так зациклились на первой БИ, что остальные 3 уже куда то в тень отходят.

----------


## Homa Brut

> "Как убедить ум заняться практикой?"
> у меня есть такая привычка - перед сном переворачивать свою чашку вверх дном и думать, что утром она может уже не понадобиться. Времени так мало. И, может быть, сегодня ночью именно у Вас, Атма Нади, остановится сердце или случится инсульт в 6:00 утра (как это обычно бывает). Поэтому не надо время тратить напрасно.
> Такие мысли о скорой смерти стимулируют к духовной работе.


Скорее от таких мыслей крыша поедет, чем результативная практика получится. ИМХО.  :Smilie:

----------


## Илия

2Атма Нади прочитав ваши посты, я бы посоветовал для начала изучить тк.н. мат.часть(буддизма) и понять для себя оно это или нет. А то у вас какая-то окрошка из разных взглядов и религий на жизнь вообще.

----------

Arch (27.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Но он побуждаем неудовлетворенностью, порождаемой неведением, вызреваемой в жажду к новому. Это омраченный процесс к буддийской свободе не имеющий отношения.


Да, конечно он побуждаем неудовлетворенностью, но не из-за удовлетворенности, а из-за отвлечения, из-за цепляния за приятное.
И я как раз и говорю о том, что надо обнаружить, что удовлетворенность происходит не из новизны, не из впечатлений, не из приятных ощущений, а из отсутствия цепляний.
Но сама эта удовлетворенность конечно приятна, но на это приятное так же не надо отвлекаться и цепляться за нее. Иначе это цепляние так же будет приводить к страданиям.




> Любое наслаждение есть цепляние и страдание.


Ну нет. Это противоречит 12-ти звенной цепи. Привязанность это результат соприкосновения, а не само соприкосновение, которое может быть приятным или неприятным. 



> Любое удовольствие (которое не существует отдельно от наслаждения) основано на неудовлетворенности, является следствием неудовлетворенности и по определению не может нести удовлетворенность (но лишь то, что за нее принимают).


Удовольствие здесь не причем. 
В моем примере удовлетворенность рождает не удовольствие, а отсутствие цепляний. Поэтому нет разницы между приятным новым и неприятным новым.
Но когда ум удовлетворен это приятно. И здесь надо снова не цепляться за это приятное.

----------

Пилигрим (27.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Да, конечно он побуждаем неудовлетворенностью, но не из-за удовлетворенности, а из-за отвлечения, из-за цепляния за приятное.


Это происходит именно по причине неудовлетворенности.




> Ну нет. Это противоречит 12-ти звенной цепи. Привязанность это результат соприкосновения, а не само соприкосновение, которое может быть приятным или неприятным.


Привязанность (упадана) это результат влечения таньхи. Отсутствует полнотсью оно лишь у Арахатов и Анагаминов по отношению к контакту 5 сенсорных чувств. У остальных чувство приятного в той или иной степени сопряжено со страстью. По крайней мере она на страже.




> Но когда ум удовлетворен это приятно. И здесь надо снова не цепляться за это приятное.


Вы написали, что "С гневом и страхом только скорее всего не успеете наслаждаться. Они слишком сильно и быстро отвлекают." Про наслаждение я и написал, что оно по любому сопряжено с удовольствием.

----------


## ullu

> Это происходит именно по причине неудовлетворенности.


Цепляние происходит по причине неудовлетворенности?



> Привязанность (упадана) это результат влечения таньхи. Отсутствует полнотсью оно лишь у Арахатов и Анагаминов по отношению к контакту 5 сенсорных чувств. У остальных чувство приятного в той или иной степени сопряжено со страстью. По крайней мере она на страже.


И это означает, что наслаждение и привязанность это не одно и тоже. И выходи не в том, что бы избегать наслаждения, а в том, что бы не возникала привязанность.



> Вы написали, что "С гневом и страхом только скорее всего не успеете наслаждаться. Они слишком сильно и быстро отвлекают." Про наслаждение я и написал, что оно по любому сопряжено с удовольствием.


Ну да, но с привязанностью не по любому.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Цепляние происходит по причине неудовлетворенности?


Любое цепляние, суть наслаждение, конечно, происходит по причине неудовлетворенности, которая всегда есть, пока есть неведение.




> И это означает, что наслаждение и привязанность это не одно и тоже. И выходи не в том, что бы избегать наслаждения, а в том, что бы не возникала привязанность.


Нет ) Наслаждение и привязанность - две стороны одной медали. Например Арахаты не спобсобны наслаждаться едой, свежим воздухом, солнышком, красотой и т.д. От дыни или манго они получат столько же "удовольсвтия", сколько и от горсти сухой муки или от таблетки аспирина. Для Арахатов или Анагаминов (в их случае последних речь только про 5 сенсорных чувств, а не про мышление) нет приятного или неприятного, нет наслаждения или отторжения. Потому и цепляния (жажды) нет. Но не потому, что они умеют наслаждаться без привязанности. Последнее - это метод некоторых современных западных учителей, учащих по принципу "живи в настоящем моменте, непривязанно, и тогда наслаждение безопасно, ведь оно не вызывает привязанности". Всё это, конечно, не имеет отношению к Дхамме, которой учил Будда. Наслаждение есть, пока есть влечение. А любое влечение, как и наслаждение, есть страдание.




> Тот, кто радуется материальности, или чувству, или восприятию, или умственным конструкциям, или сознанию - тот радуется страданию. Кто радуется страданию, тот не будет освобожден от страдания - так я говорю.

----------

Атма Нади (27.05.2009), Читтадхаммо (28.05.2009)

----------


## Arch

> Где здесь личность, совершающая выбор?
> Если нет выбора – значить нет и ответственности.
> А если нет ответственности...


Это отдельная тема:
 http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12632 




> ... то какой смыслы в наказании?


Никто и не говорит о наказании в том смысле, что есть наказуемый и есть наказывающий. Рождение в аду - это следствие. Вот Вы когда палец порезали, кто Вас так наказывает, что у Вас течет кровь и болит рана? Вам не кажется, что такая постановка вопроса неуместна, а более логично считать это следствием пореза. Также и другие Ваши действия, речь и мысли приводят к тому или другому.




> Если вы обращаетесь к моему уму, то ему доставляет радость все, что для него ново. Это принцип поведения любого ума - погоня за новыми впечатлениями.
> Работаю сам на  себя. Могу выбирать работать или нет. Свободного времени валом. Возможности для практики идеальные.


А как Вы распоряжаетесь свободным временем? Какая деятельность доставляет Вам радость? Чем Вы таким интересным занимаетесь, что духовная практика для Вас на втором плане (если не ниже).

----------

Илия (28.05.2009)

----------


## Атма Нади

> ибо именно желания вызывают страдания.


Наверно не само желание, а не возможность его реализации. Палка о двух концах. Реализуем – хорошо, не реализуем плохо.

*Bob*,



> Простите, а Вы отделяете Ваш ум от Вас самого?... Вы считаете, что есть ум и есть некая "душа"?


Есть такой философский постулат: «Явление не может наблюдать само себя.»
Все что я наблюдаю(осознаю), тем я не являюсь. Я (настоящий) есть чистая форма осознавания, у которой нет ни атрибутов, ни качеств. Это с позиции Адвайт-Веданты.




> Не любого.
> Погоня за новыми впечатлениями это всего-лишь неспособность ума расслабиться и не забивать концепциями естественное переживание.


С умом пока не разобрался. Буду чаше медитировать.

Сообщение от Атма Нади  
Где здесь личность, совершающая выбор?




> Тело, чувства, восприятия, волевые формации, сознания, связанные вместе жаждой.


Волевые формации – это хорошо. Опишите, пожалуйста, как у вас в голове зараждаются мысли. Вы сами решает, каким мыслям приходить в голову, а каким нет. 100% вероятность, вы можете сказать какая мысль появиться в вашей голове, к примеру, через 5 минут? Кто и как в вашей голове выбирает, о чем думать, а о чем нет?
Мне понравилось как это раскрывает в своих книгах Рамеш Балсекар




> Извините , но у меня сомнения, что это так.
> Новые впечатления могут быть и негативны, вот вынули меня из привычной среды и кинули в свинарник, скажем, но следуя вашей логике я всё равно должен чувствовать мгновение радости от новизны? Потому что я де не связан больше со скучной привычной жизнью, а наслаждаюсь новизной свинарника?


Люди ради новизны готовы на стенку лезть. Не все, конечно, есть те, кто смерился и тянет лямку. Но тут видимо самскары и васаны у каждого свои. Экстрим в умеренных дозах полезен, наверно.




> Любое наслаждение есть цепляние и страдание. Любое удовольствие (которое не существует отлельно от наслаждения) основано на неудовлетворенности, является следствием неудовлетворенности и по определению не может нести удовлетворенность (но лишь то, что за нее принимают).


Мысль о том, что удовольствие связано со страданием, явно была мной прослежена на форуме http://nosmoking.ru/phpBB2/index.php. Там курильщики говорили, о том, что удовольствие от сигареты – это снятие ломки (фактически страдания). И это навело меня на мысль, что любая потребность во внешних впечатлениях – эта самая настоящая санасарическая наркозависимось. Будду можно сравнить с наркологом-терапефтом, показавшим путь, как спрыгнуть с сансарической иглы. А теперь зададимся вопросом, кто хочет избавиться от зависимости? Наверно, те кто дошли до точки. Поэтому не готовым хоть говори, хоть не говори – толку не будет. Я наверно еще где-то посредине.

----------


## Tiop

> Любое цепляние, суть наслаждение, конечно, происходит по причине неудовлетворенности, которая всегда есть, пока есть неведение.
> 
> 
> Нет ) Наслаждение и привязанность - две стороны одной медали. Например Арахаты не спобсобны наслаждаться едой, свежим воздухом, солнышком, красотой и т.д. От дыни или манго они получат столько же "удовольсвтия", сколько и от горсти сухой муки или от таблетки аспирина. Для Арахатов или Анагаминов (в их случае последних речь только про 5 сенсорных чувств, а не про мышление) нет приятного или неприятного, нет наслаждения или отторжения. Потому и цепляния (жажды) нет. Но не потому, что они умеют наслаждаться без привязанности. Последнее - это метод некоторых современных западных учителей, учащих по принципу "живи в настоящем моменте, непривязанно, и тогда наслаждение безопасно, ведь оно не вызывает привязанности". Всё это, конечно, не имеет отношению к Дхамме, которой учил Будда. Наслаждение есть, пока есть влечение. А любое влечение, как и наслаждение, есть страдание.


Вы ерунду не говорите!

Араханты и Будда обладают возвышенным чувством прекрасного!

например,




> 10.1 ГАТХА ТХЕРЫ КАЛУДАЙНА
> 
> Деревья, почтенный, сейчас словно тлеющий уголь.
> Сбросив сухую листву в ожиданье плодов,
> Они, как зажженные факелы, пламенеют.
> Настала пора услад, о великий герой!
> 
> Прекрасные, усыпанные цветами деревья,
> Роняя сухую листву и томясь по плодам,
> ...





> 4.11 ГАТХА ТХЕРЫ САППАКИ
> 
> Когда журавлиха, завидев черную тучу,
> Расправляет ослепительно белые крылья
> И в страхе, стремясь укрыться от ливня, летит к скалам,
> Аджакарани-река бывает тогда так прекрасна.
> 
> Когда журавлиха, завидев черную тучу,
> Взмывая вверх, белизною слепящей сверкая,
> ...


Перевод с пали Т. Елизаренковой

----------


## Атма Нади

> Чем Вы таким интересным занимаетесь, что духовная практика для Вас на втором плане (если не ниже).


Для того, что бы духовные практики были не интересны, не обязательно, что бы было что-то другое интересно. Может быть, одинаково не интересно все.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob

> Есть такой философский постулат: «Явление не может наблюдать само себя.»
> Все что я наблюдаю(осознаю), тем я не являюсь. Я (настоящий) есть чистая форма осознавания, у которой нет ни атрибутов, ни качеств. Это с позиции Адвайт-Веданты.



А в Буддизме и не существует  "Я".  :Embarrassment:  Насчёт Адвайта-Веданты, я её плохо знаю, но знаю лишь что это к Дхарме отношения не имеет, этим всё сказано думаю.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Нет ) Наслаждение и привязанность - две стороны одной медали.


В учении дзогчен не такой взгляд на это.
Так что речь не идет о новых учениях которые не соответствуют учению Будды.
И в 12 ти звенной цепи тоже не так ведь. Там написано соприкосновение которое может быть приятным и неприятным и затем привязанность, а не одновременно.
Но хорошо, что все можно проверить на собственном опыте.

----------


## Aion

> А в Буддизме и не существует  "Я"


Независимого и обладающего самобытием.

----------

Bob (27.05.2009), Sergei (17.06.2009), Илия (28.05.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Атма Нади, на счёт шести сфер существивания. Мне кажется если хорошо присмотреться вокруг, то их можно узнать. 1. Мир небесных существ.Вам может быть доводилось встречать по жизни людей таких, родились в давольно обеспеченных (материально) семьях, получили хорошее образование, доброжелательны, утоньчёны, с хорошим эстэтическим вкусом, хорошие такие люди,следят за внешним видом, благородные манеры всякие... узнаёте? 2. мир титанов. Люди властные, расчётливые, сильные, амбициозные, целеустремлённые, зависливые и не перед чем не остановятся... узнаёте? 3. мир голодных духов. ВОЖДЕЛЕНИЕ. Ещё и ещё. По-больше удовольствий, по-больше всего... ещё... узнаёте? 4. мир ада. Сколько отчаяния вокруг, боли... 5. мир животных ; 6. мир людей... вот они...
Так я это вижу и чувствую.

----------

Бо (05.06.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Независимого и обладающего самобытием.


Ну да.  :Smilie:  Именно это я и имел виду, "самосущего Я", спасибо что уточнили.

----------


## Aion

Можно медитировать дальше и обнаружить шесть сфер в себе, но это уже намёк на другую тему...

----------


## Игорь Эдвардович

Вот Здесь можно качнуть видео, http://www.buddism.ru//_1KaNying/L_O...g_Tersar_DivX/  Сонам Дордже как раз (помимо прочего)  по поводу развития мотивации даёт исключительно полезные рекомендации.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Есть такой философский постулат: «Явление не может наблюдать само себя.»


С точки зрения буддизма явление наблюдает само себя (путем "обратных связей" в Патичасамуппаде), тогда как за самим явлением наблюдателя нет. Будда сравнивал все 5 групп привязанности (сознание в т.ч.) с необитаемой деревней, где ничего кроме пустых домов нет.




> Все что я наблюдаю(осознаю), тем я не являюсь. Я (настоящий) есть чистая форма осознавания, у которой нет ни атрибутов, ни качеств. Это с позиции Адвайт-Веданты.


Это квитессенция различия адвайта-веданты и Дхаммы. Шанкара не преодолел тот борьер, не увидел его, но с желанием в него нырнул. Будда говорил следующее (прошу прощение за возможные неточности) : 




> "Then, Bahiya, you should train yourself thus: In reference to the seen, there will be only the seen.
> Тогда, Бахия, ты должен тренировать себя следующим образом: [всё] увиденное - лишь в`идение.
> In reference to the heard, only the heard.
> [Всё] услышанное - лишь слышание.
> In reference to the sensed, only the sensed.
> [Всё] сенсорно воспринятое - лишь восприятие.
> In reference to the cognized, only the cognized.
> [Всё] осознанное - лишь осознание.
> That is how you should train yourself.
> ...





> Волевые формации – это хорошо. Опишите, пожалуйста, как у вас в голове зараждаются мысли. Вы сами решает, каким мыслям приходить в голову, а каким нет. 100% вероятность, вы можете сказать какая мысль появиться в вашей голове, к примеру, через 5 минут? Кто и как в вашей голове выбирает, о чем думать, а о чем нет?
> Мне понравилось как это раскрывает в своих книгах Рамеш Балсекар


Я для себя выбрал канонические источники. По этой ссылке исчерпывающий полный ответ. Но лучше читать сначала.

----------

Атма Нади (29.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В учении дзогчен не такой взгляд на это.
> Так что речь не идет о новых учениях которые не соответствуют учению Будды.


Не проследил логику )




> И в 12 ти звенной цепи тоже не так ведь. Там написано соприкосновение которое может быть приятным и неприятным и затем привязанность, а не одновременно.


Это так. Но таньха отсутствует только у Арахатов и Анагаминов на уровне 5 чувств. У остальных так или иначе замешано приветствие этого ощущения.

Now what is the noble truth of the origination of stress? The craving that makes for further becoming — accompanied by passion & *delight*, *relishing* now here & now there — i.e., craving for sensuality, craving for becoming, craving for non-becoming. (DN 22)
"А в чем состоит Благородная Истина о возникновении страдания? Жажда, которая способствует дальнейшему становлению - сопровождаемая страстью и наслаждением, находящая его то тут, то там - а именно жажда сенсорных ощущений, жажда становления (бытия), жажда небытия."

Будда (и Арахаты) не испытывали неслаждения от контакта любого рода. Их наслаждение независимо от него. Более того, приятное или болезненное телесное чусвтво не способно породить в них приятное или неприятное умственное чувство, каким бы интенсивным первое ни было. Это не радость наслаждения, это радость успокоения, отречения, невовлеченности и неколебимости. Невозможно испытать удовольствие или неудовольсвтие от контакта, когда нет ни тяги, ни отторжения к объекту. Наслаждение у Арахатов связано со знанием и не затрагивает в "+" или в "-" ведану.

(Прошу прощение за возможные неточности)
"Pleasant feeling is pleasant in remaining, & painful in changing, friend Visakha. Painful feeling is painful in remaining & pleasant in changing. Neither-pleasant-nor-painful feeling is pleasant in occurring together with knowledge, and painful in occurring without knowledge."
"Приятное чувство приятно в пребывании и болезненно в изменении (уменьшении), друг Висакха. Болезненное чувство болезненно в пребывании и приятно в изменении (уменьшении). Ни-приятное-ни-болезненное чувство приятно, когда сопряжено со знанием и болезненно без него."

А природа Вашего чувства Вам виднее. В любом случае это лишь в лучшем случае отдаленное приблизительное понимание того, что чувствуют Арахаты. Ниббана не доступна в наших мирских чувствах, в которых жажда неотъемлема. Ниббана это *avedayita* sukha. Не основана на ведане, как таковой.

----------

Arch (31.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы ерунду не говорите!
> 
> 
> 10.1 ГАТХА ТХЕРЫ КАЛУДАЙНА
> 
> Деревья, почтенный, сейчас словно тлеющий уголь.
> Сбросив сухую листву в ожиданье плодов,
> Они, как зажженные факелы, пламенеют.
> Настала пора услад, о великий герой!
> ...


Это не правильно читать как "какое чудное мгновенье". Это Арахаты сочиняли, а не Пушкин.

Деревья, почтенный, сейчас словно тлеющий уголь.
Сбросив сухую листву в ожиданье плодов,
Они, как зажженные факелы, пламенеют.
Настала пора услад, о великий герой!
Мои пять кхандх, почтенный, догарают,
Лишившись жажды к пустому и ожидая саупадисеса-Ниббану (Ниббану без остатка).
Они "дотлевают", лишившись топлива,
Это даже эта пора - пора услад (Плода Ниббаны).

Прекрасные, усыпанные цветами деревья,
Роняя сухую листву и томясь по плодам,
Благоуханием наполняют пространство.
Время нам уходить отсюда, герой!
А у кого пять кхандх цветут и процветают,
И истекая жаждой лишь томятся по усладе,
Не по пути нам с ними!
Пора нам отсюда.

Не слишком холодно сейчас и не жарко.
Лучшая пора для путешествий, почтенный.
Пусть же увидят сакки и колии, как, на запад
Отправляясь, ты Рохини переплывешь!
Моя ведана полностью остыла, ни "+", ни "-".
Аведайта - дорога в Ниббану.
Пусть же увидят сакки и колии, как
ты отправляешься к Дальнему Берегу, переплывая сансару.

... 

Цитата:4.11 ГАТХА ТХЕРЫ САППАКИ

Когда журавлиха, завидев черную тучу,
Расправляет ослепительно белые крылья
И в страхе, стремясь укрыться от ливня, летит к скалам,
Аджакарани-река бывает тогда так прекрасна.
Когда существо стоит в преддверье смерти,
Готовится умереть,
Оно в страхе, не зная куда деться, жаждет нового рождения.
А Ниббана прекрасна.

Когда журавлиха, завидев черную тучу,
Взмывая вверх, белизною слепящей сверкая,
И в страхе, не зная, где скрыться, расселину ищет,
Аджакарани-река бывает тогда так прекрасна!
Когда существо, стоя в преддверье смерти,
Оставляет тело,
Оно в страхе ввергается в новое рождение.
А Ниббана прекрасна.

Да и как тут в восторг не прийти
От раскидистых джамбу,
Что украшают берег реки
За моею пещерой?
Да и как тут в восторг не прийти,
Спокойно наблюдая, что находится по берегам от размеренного течения
реки счастья Ниббаны, которое внетелесное и внетюремное (за моею пещерой).

Лягушкам здесь не угрожает змеиное племя.
Важно квакая, они говорят друг другу:
"Еще не время уходить от горных речек;
Аджакарани надежна, благостна и прекрасна".
Этому счастью ни какая угроза не страшна,
И даже по его берегам комфорт и вальяжность, (лягушки в воду собираются - Ниббану, а журавли в небо - от Ниббаны)
Однако пока не время уходить от бурных потоков (5 кхандх),
Смотри, как прекрасен спокойный поток Ниббаны...

----------


## Homa Brut

> Атма Нади, на счёт шести сфер существивания. Мне кажется если хорошо присмотреться вокруг, то их можно узнать. 1. Мир небесных существ.Вам может быть доводилось встречать по жизни людей таких, родились в давольно обеспеченных (материально) семьях, получили хорошее образование, доброжелательны, утоньчёны, с хорошим эстэтическим вкусом, хорошие такие люди,следят за внешним видом, благородные манеры всякие... узнаёте? 2. мир титанов. Люди властные, расчётливые, сильные, амбициозные, целеустремлённые, зависливые и не перед чем не остановятся... узнаёте? 3. мир голодных духов. ВОЖДЕЛЕНИЕ. Ещё и ещё. По-больше удовольствий, по-больше всего... ещё... узнаёте? 4. мир ада. Сколько отчаяния вокруг, боли... 5. мир животных ; 6. мир людей... вот они...
> Так я это вижу и чувствую.


Ну очень очень вольная, мягко говоря, трактовка 6 сфер существования  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Это не правильно читать как


Это что за ужос?!

Это *правильно* читать *именно так*, а не *как вашей левой ноге захочется*!




> Это Арахаты сочиняли


Вот именно, учитесь и на ус мотайте, кто такие араханты.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не проследил логику )
> 
> 
> Это так. Но таньха отсутствует только у Арахатов и Анагаминов на уровне 5 чувств. У остальных так или иначе замешано приветствие этого ощущения.
> 
> Now what is the noble truth of the origination of stress? The craving that makes for further becoming — accompanied by passion & *delight*, *relishing* now here & now there — i.e., craving for sensuality, craving for becoming, craving for non-becoming. (DN 22)
> "А в чем состоит Благородная Истина о возникновении страдания? Жажда, которая способствует дальнейшему становлению - сопровождаемая страстью и наслаждением, находящая его то тут, то там - а именно жажда сенсорных ощущений, жажда становления (бытия), жажда небытия."
> 
> Будда (и Арахаты) не испытывали неслаждения от контакта любого рода. Их наслаждение независимо от него. Более того, приятное или болезненное телесное чусвтво не способно породить в них приятное или неприятное умственное чувство, каким бы интенсивным первое ни было. Это не радость наслаждения, это радость успокоения, отречения, невовлеченности и неколебимости. Невозможно испытать удовольствие или неудовольсвтие от контакта, когда нет ни тяги, ни отторжения к объекту. Наслаждение у Арахатов связано со знанием и не затрагивает в "+" или в "-" ведану.
> ...


  :EEK!:  Иван, вот я где то начинаю понимать Tiop_а. Вы приводите цитаты, которые совершенно не подтверждают утверждаемое вами, более того они опровергают. ИМХО конечно.  :Frown: 
 Ко второй благородной относится жажда, возникающая в связи с контактом, полученных ощющений и их различения. Скажите контак, ощющения, различения являются причиной страдания? Сами по себе, без жажды.

----------


## Neroli

> На страшилки (перевоплощения, ады) не видеться. Говорит, что это все поповские глупости. Любые попытки начать практику саботирует. Говорит, что глупо верить, в то, что не возможно потрогать руками или увидеть.
> 
> Часто говорит, что все духовные поползновения от скуки. Если ум найдет для себя интересное занятие в жизни, то все телодвижения в направлении духовности растают как утренний туман.
> 
> Как быть?


А знаете Атма Нади, буддизм уникален тем, что в практику можно превратить любое препятствие. Попробуйте не убеждать ум, а игнорировать. Теперь ваша очередь не вестись на мысли о "поповских глупостях" и "о глупо верить", посмотрите откуда эти мысли приходят, куда уходят и т.д.  Скучно не будет.  :Smilie:

----------

Атма Нади (29.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Вы приводите цитаты, которые совершенно не подтверждают утверждаемое вами, более того они опровергают. ИМХО конечно. 
>  Ко второй благородной относится жажда, возникающая в связи с контактом, полученных ощющений и их различения. Скажите контак, ощющения, различения являются причиной страдания? Сами по себе, без жажды.


"Без жажды" - это, собственно, Ниббана. Пока она не достигнута, любое ощущение вызванное любым контактом содержит примесь жажды и наслаждения, или безразличия, которое тоже в той или иной мере "болезненно" без достижения Ниббаны. Сам чистый контакт и ведана (без таньхи) не являются причиной страданий.

----------


## Пилигрим

> "Без жажды" - это, собственно, Ниббана. Пока она не достигнута, любое ощущение вызванное любым контактом содержит примесь жажды и наслаждения, или безразличия, которое тоже в той или иной мере "болезненно" без достижения Ниббаны. Сам чистый контакт и ведана (без таньхи) не являются причиной страданий.


Значит я таки вас не правильно понял. Спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И в 12 ти звенной цепи тоже не так ведь. Там написано соприкосновение которое может быть приятным и неприятным и затем привязанность, а не одновременно.


Я бы подчеркнул ещё, что в 12звенной каждое предыдущее звено является условием для следующего, а не его источником или причиной. Потому что каждое звено не имеет собственного бытия, поэтому и не может быть причиной.
Т.е. важно понимать, что сочитание неведения, жаждания и контакта являются необходимыми условиями для привязанности, а не контакт автопорождает привязанность. Контакт пуст, он ничего не может порождать сам по себе. Как и все прочие звенья.

Ещё интересно, что у некоторых последователей тхеравады существует такое синтезированное мнение, что привязанность является "результирующей" предыдущих звеньев. Как и эмпирическое индивидуальное сознание якобы является ЛИШЬ "результирующей" совокупностью 5 скандх. Это конечно не так, потому что ни у звеньев, ни у скандх нет собственных признаков, результировать нечего. 
Кроме того, как я уже несколько раз говорил, если привязанность есть авторезультирующая, то её невозможно ни прервать, ни уменьшить. Что делает бессмысленными объяснения учения Будды, а практику прекращения невозможной в принципе.

Это я к тому, что 12звенная, не говоря уже о анатмане, дукхе и анитье это не такие поверхностные темы, как хотелось бы думать рационирующему рассудку, желающему свести всё к модели, которую он мог бы "съесть"  :Smilie: 




> Но хорошо, что все можно проверить на собственном опыте.


Это точно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я бы подчеркнул ещё, что в 12звенной каждое предыдущее звено является условием для следующего, а не его источником или причиной. Потому что каждое звено не имеет собственного бытия, поэтому и не может быть причиной.
> Т.е. важно понимать, что сочитание неведения, жаждания и контакта являются необходимыми условиями для привязанности, а не контакт автопорождает привязанность. Контакт пуст, он ничего не может порождать сам по себе. Как и все прочие звенья.
> 
> Ещё интересно, что у некоторых последователей тхеравады существует такое синтезированное мнение, что привязанность является "результирующей" предыдущих звеньев. Как и эмпирическое индивидуальное сознание якобы является ЛИШЬ "результирующей" совокупностью 5 скандх. Это конечно не так, потому что ни у звеньев, ни у скандх нет собственных признаков, результировать нечего. 
> Кроме того, как я уже несколько раз говорил, если привязанность есть авторезультирующая, то её невозможно ни прервать, ни уменьшить. Что делает бессмысленными объяснения учения Будды, а практику прекращения невозможной в принципе.
> 
> Это я к тому, что 12звенная, не говоря уже о анатмане, дукхе и анитье это не такие поверхностные темы, как хотелось бы думать рационирующему рассудку, желающему свести всё к модели, которую он мог бы "съесть" 
> 
> 
> ...




Возможно ли рассматривать 12 звенную цепь с точки зрения абсолютной истины, хоть по звеньям хоть целиком? Может абсолютная истина в ней присутствует только, как окончательный вывод?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Samadhi Undercover
> 
> Возможно ли рассматривать 12 звенную цепь с точки зрения абсолютной истины, хоть по звеньям хоть целиком? Может абсолютная истина в ней присутствует только, как окончательный вывод?


Я думаю не только возможно, но и обязательно - на определенной стадии. Абсолютная истина присутствует во всём, как истинная и *неотъемлемая заблуждением* суть явлений, шуньята. Это т.н. "высшая относительная истина", отличная от "просто относительной" предметом, тк "просто относительная" говорит о закономерности отношений взаимозависимых явлений между собой, а не о их сути. Каковая суть с т.з. освобождения от заблуждения поважнее будет.
А есть же ещё высшая абсолютная.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я думаю не только возможно, но и обязательно - на определенной стадии. Абсолютная истина присутствует во всём, как истинная и *неотъемлемая заблуждением* суть явлений, шуньята. Это т.н. "высшая относительная истина", отличная от "просто относительной" предметом, тк "просто относительная" говорит о закономерности отношений взаимозависимых явлений между собой, а не о их сути. Каковая суть с т.з. освобождения от заблуждения поважнее будет.


А разве не выявление любого возникновения, как закономерного и взамозависимого приводит нас к выводу о пустоте (концептуальное познание пустоты), и указывает путь к осуществлению. Окончательные выводы о пустоте до обретения прямого опыта, априорны, не надежны, требуют веры. Ведь Будда в "Сутре запуска колеса учения", говорит, что Третью благородную истину надо именно осуществить, т.е. знать и верить в нее недостаточно.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ещё интересно, что у некоторых последователей тхеравады существует такое синтезированное мнение, что привязанность является "результирующей" предыдущих звеньев. Как и эмпирическое индивидуальное сознание якобы является ЛИШЬ "результирующей" совокупностью 5 скандх. Это конечно не так, потому что ни у звеньев, ни у скандх нет собственных признаков, результировать нечего. 
> Кроме того, как я уже несколько раз говорил, если привязанность есть авторезультирующая, то её невозможно ни прервать, ни уменьшить. Что делает бессмысленными объяснения учения Будды, а практику прекращения невозможной в принципе.


Конечно Вы имеете право на такое частное мнение, не находящее подтверждение ни в логике, ни в канонических источникам. Полагаю, Вам будет интересен этот раздел. Там как раз детальный разбор Патичасамуппады. Стоит того, чтобы почитать.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А разве не выявление любого возникновения, как закономерного и взамозависимого приводит нас к выводу о пустоте (концептуальное познание пустоты), и указывает путь к осуществлению. Окончательные выводы о пустоте до обретения прямого опыта, априорны, не надежны, требуют веры. Ведь Будда в "Сутре запуска колеса учения", говорит, что Третью благородную истину надо именно осуществить, т.е. знать и верить в нее недостаточно.


Я не очень понимаю почему вы этот комплексный вопрос задаёте мне.
Да, конечно, окончательные выводы до обретения прямого опыта не надёжны, это факт. Но в том и дело, что нужен прямой опыт. А опыт, опосредованный мышлением, даже рассуждением о взаимозависимости, не является прямым. Даже "тонкое мышление" в виде удерживания понятия (о вещах как *существующих* во взаимозависимости) не является прямым опытом.
Рассмотрение взаимозависимости имеет целью освобождение от грубого цепляния к предметам и явлениям как существующим самим по себе. Но само по себе несёт цепляние тонкое и кроме того, не отвечает на вопрос о истинной сути явлений, будучи условно говоря ответом на вопрос "как", а не "что", вторичным, а не первичным ответом.
Так что для приобретения того самого опыта в любом случае придётся перейти к рассмотрению высшей относительной и абсолютной истин, и их связи.
Не всем кстати, необходимо сначала "тренироваться" на пустоте как взаимозависимости, зависит от способностей.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Конечно Вы имеете право на такое частное мнение, не находящее подтверждение ни в логике, ни в канонических источникам.


голословненько.




> Полагаю, Вам будет интересен этот раздел.


Нет, не интересен, спасибо. Я предпочитаю изучать учение на русском языке. Если мне надо будет что-то вспомнить, я лучше Ламрим почитаю.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я не очень понимаю почему вы этот комплексный вопрос задаёте мне.


А это просто. Я ценю ваше мнение и желаю подверить свое концептуальное понимание с вашим. Но если вы против, скажите, я не буду настаивать.

----------


## ullu

> Не проследил логику )


Ну то что вы назвали новоделом это не новодел, а взгляд учения дзогчен . 




> Это так. Но таньха отсутствует только у Арахатов и Анагаминов на уровне 5 чувств. У остальных так или иначе замешано приветствие этого ощущения.


И вот здесь как раз и надо обратить внимание на то, что Архаты потому и Архаты, что у них таньха отсутсвует. А не наоборот.
То есть нельзя же стать Архатом каким то второстепенным образом, и как результат этого получиться отсутсвие таньхи? 
Стало быть любой может прекратить таньху и стать Архатом.
Поэтому не имеет смысла говорить - у меня так быть не может. Ведь все зависит не от того кем ты называешься, а от того что ты делаешь.

Поэтому имеет смысл изучать как прекращать таньху. И именно поэтому я и говорю что соприкосновение не порождает привязанность, но в результате соприкосновения может родиться привязанность .
И тут важно понимать почему? Потому что происходит цепляние. 
Устраняем цепляние и получаем соприкосновение без привязанности. 
Что тут плохо?

ps/ То есть какой смысл гвоорить - это может только Архат, если не изучать как стать Архатом? 





> Будда (и Арахаты) не испытывали неслаждения от контакта любого рода. Их наслаждение независимо от него.


Я говорила не о наслаждении от контакта, а о наслаждении которое возникает в результате умировторения ума . 
Поэтому не важно каким будет контакт - приятным или неприятным, потому что не он источник наслаждения.



> Более того, приятное или болезненное телесное чусвтво не способно породить в них приятное или неприятное умственное чувство, каким бы интенсивным первое ни было. Это не радость наслаждения, это радость успокоения, отречения, невовлеченности и неколебимости. Невозможно испытать удовольствие или неудовольсвтие от контакта, когда нет ни тяги, ни отторжения к объекту. Наслаждение у Арахатов связано со знанием и не затрагивает в "+" или в "-" ведану.


Полностью согласна.




> А природа Вашего чувства Вам виднее. В любом случае это лишь в лучшем случае отдаленное приблизительное понимание того, что чувствуют Арахаты. Ниббана не доступна в наших мирских чувствах, в которых жажда неотъемлема. Ниббана это *avedayita* sukha. Не основана на ведане, как таковой.


Ну, Будда сказал что познав природу песчинки познаешь природу всего.
А тут целое чувство...

----------

Samadhi Undercover (28.05.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Я бы подчеркнул ещё, что в 12звенной каждое предыдущее звено является условием для следующего, а не его источником или причиной. Потому что каждое звено не имеет собственного бытия, поэтому и не может быть причиной.
> Т.е. важно понимать, что сочитание неведения, жаждания и контакта являются необходимыми условиями для привязанности, а не контакт автопорождает привязанность. Контакт пуст, он ничего не может порождать сам по себе. Как и все прочие звенья.


Ага, хорошее дополнение, спасибо.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (28.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А это просто. Я ценю ваше мнение и желаю подверить свое концептуальное понимание с вашим. Но если вы против, скажите, я не буду настаивать.


Напротив, я за совмещение и совместное уточнение мнений со всеми людьми доброй воли!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bob

И ещё насчёт этого: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=31

Вот:http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....E4%E0%ED%E8%E5
И впредь советую читать про буддизм из более аутентичных и заслуживающих доверия источников.  :Wink:

----------

Samadhi Undercover (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Ну что, убедили человека?

----------

Neroli (29.05.2009), Tiop (28.05.2009)

----------


## Aion

Контрольная очередь...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (29.05.2009)

----------


## Makc

All you need is love... (c)

----------

Aion (29.05.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да, конечно, окончательные выводы до обретения прямого опыта не надёжны, это факт. Но в том и дело, что нужен прямой опыт. А опыт, опосредованный мышлением, даже рассуждением о взаимозависимости, не является прямым. Даже "тонкое мышление" в виде удерживания понятия (о вещах как *существующих* во взаимозависимости) не является прямым опытом.
> Рассмотрение взаимозависимости имеет целью освобождение от грубого цепляния к предметам и явлениям как существующим самим по себе. Но само по себе несёт цепляние тонкое и кроме того, не отвечает на вопрос о истинной сути явлений, будучи условно говоря ответом на вопрос "как", а не "что", вторичным, а не первичным ответом.
> Так что для приобретения того самого опыта в любом случае придётся перейти к рассмотрению высшей относительной и абсолютной истин, и их связи.
> Не всем кстати, необходимо сначала "тренироваться" на пустоте как взаимозависимости, зависит от способностей.


Спору нет, рассуждения не является прямым постижением, но зато они позволяют нам опираться на уже имеющийся в нашем распоряжении опыт, а значит, являются более убедительными, чем рассуждения о том чего еще нет в нашем личном опыте.  Вы не находите?  Кроме этого, (ИМХО - это самое ценное) правильное умозаключение, основанное на анализе взаимозависимого возникновения, оберегает нас от неверной интерпретации опыта прямого постижения, когда пустоту принимают за «ничто», а это «ничто» за Нирвану, ведь в состоянии ровного медитативного сосредоточения, действительно, Арья зрит, что ничего нет. И вот, основываясь на такой неверной интерпретации, они принимаются уничтожать, все возникшее взаимозависимо, вместо того, что б перестать цепляться за него, как за самосущее. Может поэтому, Великий Цонкапа, учение о взаимозависимом возникновении восхваляет больше, чем Гухьясамаджа Тантру?

----------

Samadhi Undercover (29.05.2009), Слава Эркин (29.05.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Спору нет, рассуждения не является прямым постижением, но зато они позволяют нам опираться на уже имеющийся в нашем распоряжении опыт, а значит, являются более убедительными, чем рассуждения о том чего еще нет в нашем личном опыте.  Вы не находите?


В принципе да, я понимаю вас.
"дьявол в деталях"  :Smilie: 
Как только человек переходит со стадии уговаривания себя, что это всё правда, к какой-нибудь реальной, продолженной во времени практике, он видит, что на ум, рассудок, который мы тут убеждали и на который так привыкли опираться в ежедневной жизни - положиться на него нельзя. Потому что он сегодня ясный, завтра мутный, сегодня для него всё понятно, завтра он сомневается, послезавтра он вообще во всём разочарован, потом отвлечён чем-нибудь, потом ему всё надоело. Рассудок, размышлятель, он уж слишком непостоянен и подвержен влияниям условий, чтобы на него можно было всерьез рассчитывать. Почти так же суетен, как настроения. "Да, мне всё понятно, но поступаю я всегда наоборот. Не знаю и почему."

А если не он, то что? Мы опять оказываемся с пустыми руками. Смысл этих трудоёмких усилий по самоубеждению в его бытовых терминах? Опора воззрения должна быть непреходящей, независимой от наших состояний.
Я хотел бы отметить, однако, что я вовсе не предлагаю опираться на то, чего сам не понимаешь или не знаешь опытно! 
Я говорю о том, что реальная опора может быть только на сущностное воззрение, а оно не достигается анализом, тем более в конвенциональных терминах. Оно достигается только правильной медитацией, приводящей ум в состояния видения как есть. И тут мы можем увидеть конкретный смысл ранее абстрактных для нас высказываний об абсолютной и относительной истинах и их связи. И видим, что это не противоречит взаимозависимости, но имеет другой фокус, фокус на сути кажущейся связанности, а не на феноменах, которые вообще ни в чём не были виноваты  :Smilie: 

Потом, это желание рассудка опираться на "имеющийся в распоряжении опыт", он ведь в итоге только усиливает подсознательную веру в то, что мы привыкли считать настоящим или правильным. А какой у нас опыт в распоряжении кроме самсарного? Никакого.
То есть если по-честняку, это ничем, кроме потакания привычной ограниченности умом не является. С благими конечно целями  :Smilie: 




> Кроме этого, (ИМХО - это самое ценное) правильное умозаключение, основанное на анализе взаимозависимого возникновения, оберегает нас от неверной интерпретации опыта прямого постижения, когда пустоту принимают за «ничто», а это «ничто» за Нирвану, ведь в состоянии ровного медитативного сосредоточения, действительно, Арья зрит, что ничего нет.


Уберегает, да.
Но "Какой толк в пустоте, если не явлено естество?" (Кунджед Гьялпо кажется). Причина привязанности не в феноменах.




> Может поэтому, Великий Цонкапа, учение о взаимозависимом возникновении восхваляет больше, чем Гухьясамаджа Тантру?


У него были какие то причины наверное  :Smilie: 
Сомневаюсь, что причиной были отклонения таких арьев, переборщивших с нигилизмом, они в основном были вроде вне Тибета. Исторически там всё проще было: тантрики морально распоясались  :Smilie: 
Ну и понеслась.
Но это дело давних веков, у нас ситуация совсем другая.

ЗЫ А вообще конечно да, ум, здравый рассудок дело полезное. Если его убедить, то он готов во всём помогать. Но в том и фишка, что всё, что от него требуется - не помогать, а отойти в сторону и не мешать. Это для него трудно принять, если он всё время считает, что он главный, и вообще думал, что всё дело состоит в том, чтобы именно ему всё правильно понять.
А дело то не в понимании, и не в нём.
Не в том, чтобы реконструировать правильно то, что было (умом) сконструировано неправильно.
Дело в прекращении конструирования как такового.

----------

куру хунг (31.05.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

Если 


> рассудок уж слишком непостоянен и подвержен влияниям условий... сомневается, во всём разочарован, потом отвлечён,


 то до 


> прекращения всякого конструирования


 еще очень далеко. Таким убейсебяапстену многие занимаются и в наши дни, это было не только во времена Цонкапы.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Если  то до  еще очень далеко.


Вообще то такова его непостоянная природа, можно только учитывать это, а изменить нет.




> Таким убейсебяапстену многие занимаются и в наши дни, это было не только во времена Цонкапы.


Вам виднее

----------


## Пилигрим

> Но "Какой толк в пустоте, если не явлено естество?" (Кунджед Гьялпо кажется).


Не стал цитировать ваше сообщение полностью, что бы не утяжелять пост, думаю не обидетесь, поймете правильно? То что оставил просто не мог не оставить - преклоняюсь перед великими.
Теперь к нашим "баранам". Практика мудрости в чистом виде, к сожалению не способствует увеличению убежденности в законе кармы, а значит не способствует методу. Не само переживание опыта прямого постижения пустоты ценно, а правильный вывод из него. Если вывод верный, то все данное нам в чувственном опыте, в постмедитативном состоянии перестает противоречить пустоте естественно, по другому и не может быть, опыт прямого постижения подсказывает нам, видеть, слышать, чувствовать, мы можем только пустое, функционировать, порождать следствия, изменятся может только пустое, все видимое, слышимое и.т.д. начинает являть нам пустоту и естество становится явленным. Еще раз преклоняюсь перед великими. 
Спору нет без совершенного сосредоточения (шаматхи), невозможно достичь требуемого результата в медитации, но без глубокого анализа невозможно достичь проникновения (випашьяны), если опыт медитации мал, то одно мешает другому, но цель совершенствования в медитации именно одновременное присутствие и того и другого в одном моменте ума. Как в этом можно убедится до получения личного опыта? А никак, поэтому нам остается только уповать на Гуру и вверится ему со всеми своими потрохами, признавшись ему предельно откровенно во всех своих заморочках и делать то, что он скажет.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Не стал цитировать ваше сообщение полностью, что бы не утяжелять пост, думаю не обидетесь, поймете правильно?


Цитировать моё сообщение было бы совершенно излишне, никаких проблем.




> Практика мудрости в чистом виде, к сожалению не способствует увеличению убежденности в законе кармы, а значит не способствует методу.


Тут извинте, я не понял
1) как это относится к моим предыдущим высказываниям и оставленной вами цитате из К.Г. Напомню, что обсуждали мы с вами *постижение*, ключами к которому могли бы быть аналитическая или прямая медитация. Т.е. разговор шёл о развитии именно мудрости. И тут вы съезжаете на метод.
2) Я не в курсе что такое "практика мудрости в чистом виде" и конечно ничего про неё не говорил. Поэтому, дубль два, не понимаю, к чему вы про неё завели речь
3) Напомню, что метод например в сутре, это развитие бодхичитты, бодхичитты намерения (достичь просветления на благо в.ж.с.) и бодхичитты применения (действий на основе этого намерения). Несмотря на то, что согласно традиции практикуются аналитическая медитация и активность раздельно, и поэтому иногда говорится, что они раздельны, тем не менее цель этой раздельной практики - свести мудрость и метод воедино, т.к. ум(мудрость) и тело(метод) Будды нераздельны. Мало того, активность бодхисатв в сутре становится парамитами *только* если опирается на отсутствие представлений о делающим, действии и объекте действия, т.е. на практическое применение мудрости в этом действии. *Иначе* это не парамита, а обычное мирское действие. Так что представление о том, что мудрость не развивает метод является сильно спорным.
И это даже в сутрах! Уже в тантре вообще никакого метода отдельного от мудрости нет совсем, мудрость это основа метода, без мудрости применение метода тантры является грубым невежеством и причиной рождения демоном с продолжением в ваджрных адах.




> Не само переживание опыта прямого постижения пустоты ценно, а правильный вывод из него. Если вывод верный, то все данное нам в чувственном опыте, в постмедитативном состоянии перестает противоречить пустоте


Во-первых все виды неверных выводов давным давно перечислены и проанализированы в мануалах. Во-вторых все неверные выводы понимания пустоты по-сути сводятся к одному: нигилизму. "Ничего нет, делай что хочу, а что не хочу не буду". Так вот я как раз хотел бы заметить, что такой вывод может сформироваться именно в ходе понятийного анализа, а не сущностной медитации. Потому что такая мысль "ничего нет, делай что хочу" прямо подразумевает подсознательное "ничего нет, но я то, который "что хочу" - есть!" Т.е. человек начал анализировать дхармы, на полпути подорвался, и до самого себя в этом анализе не дошёл. Потому что если бы дошёл, то представления о хочу-нехочу его бы не заботили.
Вот это прямой пример опасности понятийных анализов, основанных на "уже имеющемся опыте". Чтобы проскочить мимо этой ловушки на основе понятийной медитации, человек должен иметь очень мощный, последовательный ум, который не ловится на "лёгкие выводы" или яркие переживания, а продолжает долбить анализ до самого конца. Таких умов, поверьте мне, очень мало.





> но без глубокого анализа невозможно достичь проникновения (випашьяны)


Это довольно спорный тезис.
Я уже говорил выше почему, могу переформулировать сжато: пустотность дхарм является фактом вне зависимости понимаем мы это или нет. Аналитическая медитация, т.е. убеждение своего рассудка в этом факте не меняет нашего состояния дел никак. Как мы были пусты, так и остались. Поэтому представление о том, что випашьяна, т.е. пребывание в факте пустотности зависит от того, насколько мы это умом поняли - необосновано. 
Есть, безусловно есть такое мнение в некоторых традиционных школах. Но оно ничем не обосновано кроме того, что у них просто так принято веками тренировать деревенщину до более-менее интеллектуально развитого уровня.

Умственное понимание, основанное на понятиях ничего не прибавляет к факту пустоты дхарм, а непонимание ничего не убавляет от этого факта. Так что медитация о взаимозависимости никак не приближает нас к истине нашей природы. *НО* она может приблизить нас к пониманию, что наш размышляющий ум вообще не имеет отношения к этой истине, потому что он вращается только внутри иллюзий. Что он вызываем иллюзиями, направляется к иллюзиям, и само его движение является иллюзией.
И вот тогда, если мы оставляем его коловращения, у нас есть шанс. Только тогда начинается випашьяна, рассмотрение-как-есть.

*Но она может и НЕ приблизить!* Вот в чём закавыка.
Если мы с чего то решим, что установление шуньяты с помощью мыслей, мышление о шуньяте, это и есть её постижение. Тогда всё, дорога закрыта.
Даже самое тонкое представление о шуньяте как об объекте медитации является упорством в понятиях.
"Истинная природа ВНЕ понятий", "оставьте попытки схватить пустоту умом" и тп..
Для кого это пишут то?  :Smilie: 




> если опыт медитации мал, то одно мешает другому, но цель совершенствования в медитации именно одновременное присутствие и того и другого в одном моменте ума. Как в этом можно убедится до получения личного опыта? А никак, поэтому нам остается только уповать на Гуру и вверится ему со всеми своими потрохами, признавшись ему предельно откровенно во всех своих заморочках и делать то, что он скажет.


Если опыт медитации мал, то просто нужно продолжать медитировать, до тех пор, пока он не станет достаточен. Преданность гуру это хорошо, но надо реально понимать, что
сколько бы вы ни были привязаны, гуру не переложит вам в голову свою реализацию. Вам придётся отмедитировать своё в любом случае, сильно вы преданы или средне. Вопрос в том, когда вы уже это сделаете? Потому что согласно причинам и следствиям преданность гуру является причиной лишь укреплению вашей с ним кармической связи. В лучшем случае после совершенно обычной смерти в этой жизни вы в следующей окажетесь рядом с ним, чтобы ещё раз получить шанс отмедитировать своё. Зачем же тянуть? Уже сейчас можно делать это! Мало того, в "следующей жизни" это будете вообще не вполне "вы", так что надеяться там на что то в будущем совершенно бессмысленно. Есть только сейчас.

Уму никогда не будет достаточно доказательств, которые он сам себе состроит. Потому что всегда приходят новые неблагоприятные обстоятельства и от слов, в которые он было "поверил" ничего не остаётся. Слова нас не защищают и никак не помогают. Поэтому пытаться как вы говорите "убедиться до получения своего опыта" это невыполнимая задача, которая только тратит время и приводит к разочарованиям. Не "морковка впереди" нас должна двигать, и не попытки это морковку себе смоделировать, а понимание первой благородной, понимание своих актуальных страданий.
Если вы понимаете, что вы в горящем доме, то не нужно настраивать себя размышлениями о том, как хорошо должно быть снаружи. Вы просто двигаетесь туда, где огня меньше, шаг за шагом, не останавливаясь ни на секунду, потому что вам "жжот".

Я вообще снова и снова убеждаюсь, что практическое большинство ошибок в дхарме, от самых простых, до самых заковыристых, имеют начало в том, что люди не вполне понимают и не опираются на первую благородную...

----------

Zom (03.06.2009), Аминадав (02.06.2009), куру хунг (04.06.2009)

----------


## Бел

> На страшилки (перевоплощения, ады) не видеться. Говорит, что это все поповские глупости. Любые попытки начать практику саботирует. Говорит, что глупо верить, в то, что не возможно потрогать руками или увидеть.
> 
> Часто говорит, что все духовные поползновения от скуки. Если ум найдет для себя интересное занятие в жизни, то все телодвижения в направлении духовности растают как утренний туман.
> 
> Как быть?


Он все врет, не слушайте его. :Smilie: 

Насчет неверия - как раз верить гораздо "выгоднее", чем не верить. Вот вы не будете верить - а потом умрете и - шмяк! - сатана перед Вами стоит. Представляете, какой шок?  :Big Grin:  А если там ничего не будет, Вы ничего не потеряете - просто исчезнете и все, в таком случае все, что Вы делали в жизни не имеет совершенно никакого значения. Чекатило Вы, не Чекатило, верили , не верили - все одно. Поэтому лучше уж верить.

Насчет скуки. А другие поползновения не от нее? Беготня ради денег, удовольствий, самореализации - это все серьезно? Что это даст? Удовлетворение на пару дней? Точнее, иллюзию удовлетворения на пару дней, а то и того меньше. "Здесь" нет ничего вечного и настоящего, поэтому стремиться к нему абсурдно. Лучше журавль в небе, чем таракан в руке. :Big Grin:

----------


## Пилигрим

> как это относится к моим предыдущим высказываниям и оставленной вами цитате из К.Г.


Уточните здесь вам интересно, что я думаю по этому поводу, и вы забыли поставить «?», или это не требует разъяснения, но является указанием на ошибочность?




> Тут извинте, я не понял
> 1) как это относится к моим предыдущим высказываниям и оставленной вами цитате из К.Г. Напомню, что обсуждали мы с вами постижение, ключами к которому могли бы быть аналитическая или прямая медитация. Т.е. разговор шёл о развитии именно мудрости. И тут вы съезжаете на метод.
> 2) Я не в курсе что такое "практика мудрости в чистом виде" и конечно ничего про неё не говорил. Поэтому, дубль два, не понимаю, к чему вы про неё завели речь
> 3) Напомню, что метод например в сутре, это развитие бодхичитты, бодхичитты намерения (достичь просветления на благо в.ж.с.) и бодхичитты применения (действий на основе этого намерения). Несмотря на то, что согласно традиции практикуются аналитическая медитация и активность раздельно, и поэтому иногда говорится, что они раздельны, тем не менее цель этой раздельной практики - свести мудрость и метод воедино, т.к. ум(мудрость) и тело(метод) Будды нераздельны. Мало того, активность бодхисатв в сутре становится парамитами только если опирается на отсутствие представлений о делающим, действии и объекте действия, т.е. на практическое применение мудрости в этом действии. Иначе это не парамита, а обычное мирское действие. Так что представление о том, что мудрость не развивает метод является сильно спорным.
> И это даже в сутрах! Уже в тантре вообще никакого метода отдельного от мудрости нет совсем, мудрость это основа метода, без мудрости применение метода тантры является грубым невежеством и причиной рождения демоном с продолжением в ваджрных адах.


Что касается первого и дубля два. Да, тут я, пожалуй, погорячился, согласен.  Для меня, мудрости вне метода не существует, мудрость я воспринимаю как основу метода, а значит, говоря о мудрости, я говорю о методе, постижение мудрости есть постижение основы метода. Когда спонтанно воспринимаешь так, то сползания просто не замечаешь, его просто нет, вот я и ошибся. Все остальное - без вопросов.




> Во-первых все виды неверных выводов давным давно перечислены и проанализированы в мануалах. Во-вторых все неверные выводы понимания пустоты по-сути сводятся к одному: нигилизму. "Ничего нет, делай что хочу, а что не хочу не буду". Так вот я как раз хотел бы заметить, что такой вывод может сформироваться именно в ходе понятийного анализа, а не сущностной медитации. Потому что такая мысль "ничего нет, делай что хочу" прямо подразумевает подсознательное "ничего нет, но я то, который "что хочу" - есть!" Т.е. человек начал анализировать дхармы, на полпути подорвался, и до самого себя в этом анализе не дошёл. Потому что если бы дошёл, то представления о хочу-нехочу его бы не заботили.
> Вот это прямой пример опасности понятийных анализов, основанных на "уже имеющемся опыте". Чтобы проскочить мимо этой ловушки на основе понятийной медитации, человек должен иметь очень мощный, последовательный ум, который не ловится на "лёгкие выводы" или яркие переживания, а продолжает долбить анализ до самого конца. Таких умов, поверьте мне, очень мало.
> 
> А мне, почему-то кажется, то, что вы описываете, возникает как раз в результате попыток опереться на то чего нет в личном опыте, но есть только знание, о том каков должен быть этот опыт. Потому как, если прямой опыт отсутствия чего-либо есть, то трудно, почти невозможно уговорить себя, без ощущения противоречия, что есть чего хотеть и есть тот, кто хочет. Поэтому важнее постмедетативное осмысление опыта, в момент переживания опыта, мы ничего осмыслить просто не можем, ничего нет, ни опыта, ни переживающего опыт, вот здесь то, избежать противоречивости опыта отсутствия и переживаемого чувственно, которая возникает естественно, помогает учение о взаимозависимом возникновении. Но это не означает, что я пытаюсь опровергнуть мануалы, нет, это описание личного, от осмысления мануалов, на данный момент. 
> Это довольно спорный тезис.
> Я уже говорил выше почему, могу переформулировать сжато: пустотность дхарм является фактом вне зависимости понимаем мы это или нет. Аналитическая медитация, т.е. убеждение своего рассудка в этом факте не меняет нашего состояния дел никак. Как мы были пусты, так и остались. Поэтому представление о том, что випашьяна, т.е. пребывание в факте пустотности зависит от того, насколько мы это умом поняли - необосновано. 
> Есть, безусловно есть такое мнение в некоторых традиционных школах. Но оно ничем не обосновано кроме того, что у них просто так принято веками тренировать деревенщину до более-менее интеллектуально развитого уровня.
> 
> Умственное понимание, основанное на понятиях ничего не прибавляет к факту пустоты дхарм, а непонимание ничего не убавляет от этого факта. Так что медитация о взаимозависимости никак не приближает нас к истине нашей природы. НО она может приблизить нас к пониманию, что наш размышляющий ум вообще не имеет отношения к этой истине, потому что он вращается только внутри иллюзий. Что он вызываем иллюзиями, направляется к иллюзиям, и само его движение является иллюзией.
> ...


Согласен, пустота не зависит от того, как мы ее понимаем, только вот в повседневности, в чувственном опыте нам дается не она, а ровно наоборот – ложное самобытие. Что делать, все воспринятое чувственно объявить ложью? И отбросить любой опыт как ложный, на этом основании? А может осознать как ложное, именно это представление о самобытии? По поводу проникновения позволю себе цитаты. Так как тоже пишут.

Знайте, что редуцирование положений Дхармы - это стезя безмятежности, а анализ, разбор их смысла - стезя проникновения.
"Украшение сутр" Майтрея.




> Если опыт медитации мал, то просто нужно продолжать медитировать, до тех пор, пока он не станет достаточен. Преданность гуру это хорошо, но надо реально понимать, что
> сколько бы вы ни были привязаны, гуру не переложит вам в голову свою реализацию. Вам придётся отмедитировать своё в любом случае, сильно вы преданы или средне. Вопрос в том, когда вы уже это сделаете? Потому что согласно причинам и следствиям преданность гуру является причиной лишь укреплению вашей с ним кармической связи. В лучшем случае после совершенно обычной смерти в этой жизни вы в следующей окажетесь рядом с ним, чтобы ещё раз получить шанс отмедитировать своё. Зачем же тянуть? Уже сейчас можно делать это! Мало того, в "следующей жизни" это будете вообще не вполне "вы", так что надеяться там на что то в будущем совершенно бессмысленно. Есть только сейчас.
> 
> Уму никогда не будет достаточно доказательств, которые он сам себе состроит. Потому что всегда приходят новые неблагоприятные обстоятельства и от слов, в которые он было "поверил" ничего не остаётся. Слова нас не защищают и никак не помогают. Поэтому пытаться как вы говорите "убедиться до получения своего опыта" это невыполнимая задача, которая только тратит время и приводит к разочарованиям. Не "морковка впереди" нас должна двигать, и не попытки это морковку себе смоделировать, а понимание первой благородной, понимание своих актуальных страданий.
> Если вы понимаете, что вы в горящем доме, то не нужно настраивать себя размышлениями о том, как хорошо должно быть снаружи. Вы просто двигаетесь туда, где огня меньше, шаг за шагом, не останавливаясь ни на секунду, потому что вам "жжот".
> 
> Я вообще снова и снова убеждаюсь, что практическое большинство ошибок в дхарме, от самых простых, до самых заковыристых, имеют начало в том, что люди не вполне понимают и не опираются на первую благородную...


Знаете, сидеть годами и жизнями, как очень образно выразился Huandi, «ровненьким столбиком в самадхи»,   :Smilie:  мне кажется мало толку. 
"Слушайте, размышляйте, медитируйте". Будда Шакьямуни. 
Ничего нельзя упускать и последовательность нельзя нарушать. Я слышал от Учителей, что у постигших пустоту напрямую, возрастает желание, именно слушать Учение.

----------


## ullu

> Согласен, пустота не зависит от того, как мы ее понимаем, только вот в повседневности, в чувственном опыте нам дается не она, а ровно наоборот – ложное самобытие. Что делать, все воспринятое чувственно объявить ложью? И отбросить любой опыт как ложный, на этом основании? А может осознать как ложное, именно это представление о самобытии? По поводу проникновения позволю себе цитаты. Так как тоже пишут.


Она дается, но вы этот опыт не осознаете.
Вы замечаете только часть собственного опыта. А надо заметить весь. То есть обнаружить что объекты не только существуют, но ещё и пусты.
Обычное восприятие не ложно, оно не полно, а если ещё точнее то оно полно, но его часть не осознается.
Поэтому нет необходимости само восприятие исправлять, нет необходимости исправлять явления, но есть необходимость обратить внимание на ту часть, которая при обычном восприятии остается не узнанной, скрытой, не осознанной.
Именно поэтому рассудок делает неправильные выводы. Если же пустота обнаруживается, то правильные выводы делаются автоматически. Ведь рассудок делает выводы из личного опыта.
Это мое имхо.

----------


## Veronica

> Часто говорит .


Сомневаюсь что это  Ум.Ум это тишина и молчание.



> Как быть?


Перестать думать будто производное ума, может управлять своим источником.

----------

Бо (06.06.2009)

----------


## Айвар

> Как быть?


Спросить что такое благородство.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Уточните здесь вам интересно, что я думаю по этому поводу, и вы забыли поставить «?», или это не требует разъяснения, но является указанием на ошибочность?


Уточняю: я просто сообщил вам факт своего непонимания вашего обращения к означенным выше темам. Требует ли это разъяснения, я не знаю.




> А мне, почему-то кажется, то, что вы описываете, возникает как раз в результате попыток опереться на то чего нет в личном опыте


Мне сложно судить почему вам так кажется и прокоментировать то, что вам кажется, мне особо нечем.




> Потому как, если прямой опыт отсутствия чего-либо есть, то трудно, почти невозможно уговорить себя, без ощущения противоречия, что есть чего хотеть и есть тот, кто хочет.
>  Поэтому важнее постмедетативное осмысление опыта, в момент переживания опыта, мы ничего осмыслить просто не можем, ничего нет, ни опыта, ни переживающего опыт, вот здесь то, избежать противоречивости опыта отсутствия и переживаемого чувственно, которая возникает естественно, помогает учение о взаимозависимом возникновении.


Опять же, я не ваш наставник, чтобы оценивать ваш опыт, не знаю как вы медитировали и для меня вообще странно представление об "опыте отсутствия чего либо". Я думаю такого, как опыта, вообще не бывает и у меня есть к этому обоснование. А шуньятой называется отрицание 4х крайностей существования и несуществования. А у вас тут отсутствие, с которым затем ещё приходится как то в голове сложно мириться.
Помоему тут какие то сочинения вместо точно понятой практики.




> Согласен, пустота не зависит от того, как мы ее понимаем, только вот в повседневности, в чувственном опыте нам дается не она, а ровно наоборот – ложное самобытие.


Не знаю о чём вы, мне не удаётся найти ни ложного, ни истинного самобытия нигде в чувственном опыте. Вы говорите что оно дано, но боюсь затруднитесь "указать пальцем".




> Что делать, все воспринятое чувственно объявить ложью? И отбросить любой опыт как ложный, на этом основании? А может осознать как ложное, именно это представление о самобытии?


Я пытался обосновать мысль о том, что и то, и другое это ментальный онанизм. Просто один самопальный, с уклоном в нигилизм, а другой "одобренный сверху" с уклоном религиозную респектабельность.

Вы выдвигаете против простых и обоснованных мною аргументов какие то слухи "от учителей" и цитаты прямой естественной речи Будды Шакьямуни, кем то, с какого то перепуга, возведённые в ранг официальной последовательности. Т.е. мои аргументы против ваших лозунгов. Какие бы мысли я не обосновывал, у вас будет новый лозунг, над которым вообще не нужно думать, а надо радостно выполнять. Но я не из такой партии.
Мне кажется такие разговоры бессмысленны, извините.

----------

Пилигрим (04.06.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Она дается, но вы этот опыт не осознаете.
> Вы замечаете только часть собственного опыта. А надо заметить весь. То есть обнаружить что объекты не только существуют, но ещё и пусты.
> Обычное восприятие не ложно, оно не полно, а если ещё точнее то оно полно, но его часть не осознается.
> Поэтому нет необходимости само восприятие исправлять, нет необходимости исправлять явления, но есть необходимость обратить внимание на ту часть, которая при обычном восприятии остается не узнанной, скрытой, не осознанной.
> Именно поэтому рассудок делает неправильные выводы. Если же пустота обнаруживается, то правильные выводы делаются автоматически. Ведь рассудок делает выводы из личного опыта.
> Это мое имхо.


Хм... Пустота и самобытие это дихотомия (как свет и тьма), наличие одного предполагает полное отсутствие другого, они не могут присутствовать одновременно. Этим и объясняется тот автоматизм о котором вы пишете ниже. Вот и спрашивается, как обнаружить пустоту в в объекте, данном в чувственном опыте, не отрицая полностью этот объект и опыт соответственно?

----------


## Айвар

> Не в том, чтобы реконструировать правильно то, что было (умом) сконструировано неправильно.
> Дело в прекращении конструирования как такового.


Дело даже не в этом, а в том чтобы прекратить - осознать источник, проявление и последствия такого конструирование. 
Надо понять то, как ткацкий станок «конструирования реальности» воспроизводит сансарическую ткань реальности - поэтому понимание здесь не лишнее. 
Только правильно поняв, можно совершить отказ от неправильного воззрения. Только с пониманием и опорой на истинное знание (истину) вы можете дать Обет следовать по пути Освобождения. А следование данному обету это и есть путь. Прошу прочитать и удержать прочитанное в целостности!

----------


## Айвар

К слову будет сказано, что 12 звеньев это ничто иное, как образчик того, как запустить ткацкий станок, как он устроен и как им правильно пользоваться - одним словом, это интструкция пользователя. Вы же не ждете получить от инструкции что-то еще? -Дивиденды или что-то в этом роде. Инструкция создана для пользователя. Ткацким станком является наш обычный рассудочный ум. Никому еще не удавалось его перехитрить.
Что касается прямого постижения реальности, то это одна из характеристик пространственного его постижения. Вы же не отделяете себя от пространства, более того оно является составной частью пустоты и мудрости.

----------


## Айвар

> Не "морковка впереди" нас должна двигать, и не попытки это морковку себе смоделировать, а понимание первой благородной, понимание своих актуальных страданий.
> Если вы понимаете, что вы в горящем доме, то не нужно настраивать себя размышлениями о том, как хорошо должно быть снаружи. Вы просто двигаетесь туда, где огня меньше, шаг за шагом, не останавливаясь ни на секунду, потому что вам "жжот".
> 
> Я вообще снова и снова убеждаюсь, что практическое большинство ошибок в дхарме, от самых простых, до самых заковыристых, имеют начало в том, что люди не вполне понимают и не опираются на первую благородную...


Молодцом! Моя бы воля, сделал бы вас эспертом буддийского форума. 

В страданиях трудно не заметить один неопровержимый факт, а именно нашу незащищенность, беспомощность - это способно вызвать паралич. Эта сторона страдания или знания о нем для многих является абсолютным табу, которое налгает на нашу жизнь печать неведения. Сансара есть ничто иное как «бегство» от истины страдания. 
Будда принял истину страдания как неоспоримый факт нашей жизни, и далее продумал и просозерцал путь страдания, а в результате - освободился от «тайны» человеческого незнания. Чего и вам и себе желаю!

----------


## Айвар

> Мало того, активность бодхисатв в сутре становится парамитами *только* если опирается на отсутствие представлений о делающим, действии и объекте действия, т.е. на практическое применение мудрости в этом действии. *Иначе* это не парамита, а обычное мирское действие. Так что представление о том, что мудрость не развивает метод является сильно спорным.
> И это даже в сутрах! Уже в тантре вообще никакого метода отдельного от мудрости нет совсем, мудрость это основа метода, без мудрости применение метода тантры является грубым невежеством и причиной рождения демоном с продолжением в ваджрных адах.


Хи-хи. А сутры про бодхисаттв написали очевидцы их необычных деяний. Платон записал слова Сократа.
В Махаяне это быть может и верно, но в Ваджраяне? Зачем тогда нужна практика бхуми?
Если посредством практики парамит (достоинств) вы не будете акуализировать парамиту мудрости (в ваджраяне - пяти мудростей), то это будет бесполезной тратой времени и даже, как вы совершенно справедливо заметили в своем сообщении, может стать причиной «падения» человека (в ваджрный ад). 
По-моему, на путях бодхисаттв, вы учитесь преодолевать тонкие (очень тонкие) казусы вашего ума., те которые сейчас невидны, но которые в виде кармических следов присутствуют в потоке вашего ума. Не ... но если, конечно, можно все отсечь одним решительным движением, тогда другое дело!

----------


## ullu

> Хм... Пустота и самобытие это дихотомия (как свет и тьма), наличие одного предполагает полное отсутствие другого, они не могут присутствовать одновременно.


Ага, о том и речь, самобытия нету .
Нету самобытия  :Smilie:  ( уже прямо сейчас и всегда ) есть пустота. Об чем и говорят. Вы принимаете пустоту за самобытие, поэтому вам КАЖЕТСЯ  что самобытие есть.
И на самом деле наличие самобтия не проблема, если бы оно было.
Проблема в том, что его нет, а вы живете и действуете и строите свою жизнь так, будто оно есть.
Этот как если бы вы считали что в пустой бутылке есть вода, и пили бы воображаемую воду оттуда, и какой получили бы результат? 
Через 3 дня умерли бы от жажды.

Существа СЧИТАЮТ, что есть самобытие, а его нету. Они ищут счастье в условиях наличия самобытия, и получают страдания потому что неправильно понимают устройство мира.

Вы тоже сейчас пытаетесь действовать исходя из положения - самобытие есть, его надо устранить.
Но его нету. Поэтому пытаясь его устранить вы совершаете ошибку ( попить воды из пустой бутылки )

Классический пример с веревкой и змеей хорошо это иллюстрирует.
Человек заходит в темную комнату и видит веревку, но из-за недостатка освещения принимает её за змею.
Никакой змеи в комнате никогда не существовало, но человек считает, что она там есть. 

Просто включите свет  :Smilie: 




> Вот и спрашивается, как обнаружить пустоту в в объекте, данном в чувственном опыте, не отрицая полностью этот объект и опыт соответственно?


21 семдзин?

----------


## ullu

> "Поэтому нет необходимости само восприятие исправлять, нет необходимости исправлять явления, но есть необходимость обратить внимание на ту часть, которая при обычном восприятии остается не узнанной, скрытой, не осознанной.
> Именно поэтому рассудок делает неправильные выводы. Если же пустота обнаруживается, то правильные выводы делаются автоматически."
>         Словесные выкрутасы(по простому- мура). Что Вы этим хотели сказать?(Не учителя, а лично Вы - без цитат)


То что сказала. Попробуйте, и узнаете.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Пилигрим:"Вот и спрашивается, как обнаружить пустоту в в объекте, данном в чувственном опыте, не отрицая полностью этот объект и опыт соответственно?"
>      Не задавайте глупых вопросов, даже учитель не ответит Вам на это. Пустота не обнаруживается по хотению(желанию), а приходит только, после следования учениям великих Будд.
>    Уллу:"Поэтому нет необходимости само восприятие исправлять, нет необходимости исправлять явления, но есть необходимость обратить внимание на ту часть, которая при обычном восприятии остается не узнанной, скрытой, не осознанной.
> Именно поэтому рассудок делает неправильные выводы. Если же пустота обнаруживается, то правильные выводы делаются автоматически."
>         Словесные выкрутасы(по простому- мура). Что Вы этим хотели сказать?(Не учителя, а лично Вы - без цитат)


Иногда глупый вопрос позволяет выявить глупый ответ. Не скажите откуда и куда приходит пустота? Может стоит идти туда где она находится или туда куда она должна прийти. А вот за учителей не стоит решать, смогут или нет. Не горячитесь. Когда мы горячимся или хуже того гневаемся ум тупеет катострофически.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ага, о том и речь, самобытия нету .
> Нету самобытия  ( уже прямо сейчас и всегда ) есть пустота. Об чем и говорят. Вы принимаете пустоту за самобытие, поэтому вам КАЖЕТСЯ  что самобытие есть.
> И на самом деле наличие самобтия не проблема, если бы оно было.
> Проблема в том, что его нет, а вы живете и действуете и строите свою жизнь так, будто оно есть.
> Этот как если бы вы считали что в пустой бутылке есть вода, и пили бы воображаемую воду оттуда, и какой получили бы результат? 
> Через 3 дня умерли бы от жажды.
> 
> Существа СЧИТАЮТ, что есть самобытие, а его нету. Они ищут счастье в условиях наличия самобытия, и получают страдания потому что неправильно понимают устройство мира.
> 
> ...


Я и не говорил о существовании самобытия, но отрицать ложное восприятие самобытия, согласитесь самонадеянно, это по меньшей мере, но вообще то глупо. Выдавать желаемое за дествительное, нет уж увольте. Включить свет можно и с веревкой, принимаемой за змею все станет ясно, но как быть с лампочкой, ее то я вижу и не ошибаюсь - это лампочка?

----------


## ullu

> Я и не говорил о существовании самобытия, но отрицать ложное восприятие самобытия, согласитесь самонадеянно, это по меньшей мере, но вообще то глупо. Выдавать желаемое за дествительное, нет уж увольте. Включить свет можно и с веревкой, принимаемой за змею все станет ясно, но как быть с лампочкой, ее то я вижу и не ошибаюсь - это лампочка?


**в чувственном опыте нам дается не она, а ровно наоборот – ложное самобытие.

Как оно может даваться, если его нет?

про лампочку не поняла.

----------


## Бел

Ну, галлюцинации нереальны, но это не значит, что они не существуют.

Т. е. скажем кто-то видит галлюцинации - в этом плане они существуют, любой врач скажет, что это так. Но само видение не существует как объект, который можно воспринимать в реальности.

Также и самобытие. Оно существует, но оно не реально.

----------


## Пилигрим

> **в чувственном опыте нам дается не она, а ровно наоборот – ложное самобытие.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Как оно может даваться, если его нет?


По причине "естественного неведения", разве не так? Если нет, то откуда взялось страдание, но оно есть, это точно, по крайней мере один его вид -"страдание страдания", в чувственном опыте, вообще дан нам напрямую. 


> про лампочку не поняла.


Да ладно оставим лампочку, шут с ней.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ну, галлюцинации нереальны, но это не значит, что они не существуют.
> 
> Т. е. скажем кто-то видит галлюцинации - в этом плане они существуют, любой врач скажет, что это так. Но само видение не существует как объект, который можно воспринимать в реальности.
> 
> Также и самобытие. Оно существует, но оно не реально.


Не совсем так. То что врач можем сказать о существовании галлюцинаций, основанно на образе галлюцинации в его уме, т.е. фактически он говорит не о ней, а об образе, кторый создает основа, соприкоснувшаяся в  в контакте с умом. Его ум в состоянии естественного неведения и он преподносит существование галлюцинации, как независимое от этого образа, существующей "сама по себе", далее ум проверяет, что это за образ и находит, что общепринято называть этот образ "галлюцинация" и он объявляет - это галлюцинация.  Это ошибка, потому как вот такой существующей "сама по себе", независимо от образа, галюцинации нет, не было и никогда не будет. Что же, тогда все полный блеф, нет ничего достоверного? Нет, дело в том, что в миру, умами не затронутыми анализом, как оно на самом деле есть, принято такой образ, от контакта основы с умом, называть "галлюцинация" и это единственное, что достоверно, в этом смысле, врачь называющий галлюцинацию галлюцинацией не ошибается.

----------


## Бел

> Это ошибка, потому как вот такой существующей "сама по себе", независимо от образа, галюцинации нет, не было и никогда не будет.


Т. е. существует образ в голове, а случай галлюцинации не существует без воспринимающего этот случай?

Но ведь если я в какой-то комнате зажигаю свечу, а Вы этого не видите, это не значит, что я ее не зажигаю?

Несамобытность - это зависимость от воспринимающего?

----------


## Pavel

> Его ум в состоянии естественного неведения и он преподносит существование галлюцинации, как независимое от этого образа, существующей "сама по себе", далее ум проверяет, что это за образ и находит, что общепринято называть этот образ "галлюцинация" и он объявляет - это галлюцинация.  Это ошибка, потому как вот такой существующей "сама по себе", независимо от образа, галюцинации нет, не было и никогда не будет.


Пилигримм, я так понял, что Вы сейчас попытались представить "самобытие" как независимое от чьего-то ума образного представления с последующим утверждением, что такого независимого от образов существования не бывает.  Хотелось бы уточнить, Вы об образах в чьем уме говорили и соответственно о независимом существовании чего и от чьего ума?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Т. е. существует образ в голове, а случай галлюцинации не существует без воспринимающего этот случай?


А я вас в свою очередь спрошу, куда девалась "основа", в вашем вопросе?




> Но ведь если я в какой-то комнате зажигаю свечу, а Вы этого не видите, это не значит, что я ее не зажигаю?


Вообще, существуют различные взаимозависимости, от частей, другого, причин, и к конце концов от наименования. Здесь другая основа, от контакта с ней ум соответственно дает другое наименование, "существует как то что я не вижу".




> Несамобытность - это зависимость от воспринимающего?


Тотальная взаимозависимость. Основа существует в зависимости от наименования, наименование от основы.

----------


## Pavel

> Тотальная взаимозависимость. Основа существует в зависимости от наименования, наименование от основы.


Чтож, переименуйте страдание в наслаждение и посмотрите, станет ли страдания больше или меньше, обнаружьте эту зависимость от наименования на своем опыте.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Пилигримм, я так понял, что Вы сейчас попытались представить "самобытие" как независимое от чьего-то ума образного представления с последующим утверждением, что такого независимого от образов существования не бывает.  Хотелось бы уточнить, Вы об образах в чьем уме говорили и соответственно о независимом существовании чего и от чьего ума?


Можно я вас попрошу. Сформулируйте свой вопрос не используя наименований, вообще ни одного.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Чтож, переименуйте страдание в наслаждение и посмотрите, станет ли страдания больше или меньше, обнаружьте эту зависимость от наименования на своем опыте.


Увольте. Таких вполне достаточно в "желтых домам" и без меня. Наименование должно соответствовать основе, но это вопрос не существования, но достоверности.

----------


## Pavel

> Можно я вас попрошу. Сформулируйте свой вопрос не используя наименований, вообще ни одного.


Вы пытаетесь доказать, что не бывает формулировок без наименований? Но это и не вызывало сомнений...

Можно я Вас спрошу... Вы воспринимаете страдание мотылька, сгорающего в пламени свечи или лишь именуете свечу, мотылька и страдание, а потом эти наименования воспринимаете? Что-нибудь изменится в Вашем восприятии, если Вы переименуете свечу в мотылька и наоборот?

----------


## Бел

> А я вас в свою очередь спрошу, куда девалась "основа", в вашем вопросе?


В смысле почему я задаю этот вопрос?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы пытаетесь доказать, что не бывает формулировок без наименований? Но это и не вызывало сомнений...
> 
> Можно я Вас спрошу... Вы воспринимаете страдание мотылька, сгорающего в пламени свечи или лишь именуете свечу, мотылька и страдание, а потом эти наименования воспринимаете? Что-нибудь изменится в Вашем восприятии, если Вы переименуете свечу в мотылька и наоборот?


Конечно изменится. Я стану пациентом "желтого дома".

----------


## Pavel

> Увольте. Таких вполне достаточно в "желтых домам" и без меня. Наименование должно соответствовать основе, но это вопрос не существования, но достоверности.


Таким образом Вы утверждаете не только самобытие основы, но еще и самобытие соответствия основе формослова. Боюсь, что такой подход лишь усугубляет привязанность к истинности восприятия.

----------


## Pavel

> Конечно изменится. Я стану пациентом "желтого дома".


Но ведь нет никакого "желтого дома" как такового, что же Вам не нравится, если Вас станут рназывать его пациентом - это всего-лишь чьи-то слова?

----------


## Пилигрим

> В смысле почему я задаю этот вопрос?


Да нет конечно. Схема такова основа-контакт-наименование, посмотрите внимательно на свой вопрос, вы пытаетесь говорить о контакте и наименовании в отсутствии "основы", в условиях тотальной взаимозависимости это недостоверно, и порождает соответственно недостоверные выводы.

----------


## Pavel

> *Схема такова* основа-контакт-наименование, посмотрите внимательно на свой вопрос, ...


Значит схема все-таки обладает таковостью? Так зависит схема от того, как Вы ее обозначите "основа-контакт-наименование" или "контакт-основа-наименование", или "наименование-контак-отсутствие основы" или же эта схема такова, какова она есть (обладает таковостью), независимо от того, как Вы ее рисуете? Посмотрите внимательно на свой ответ Бел.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Но ведь нет никакого "желтого дома" как такового, что же Вам не нравится, если Вас станут рназывать его пациентом - это всего-лишь чьи-то слова?


Это еще одна попытка, представить схему в отутствии основы, мы уже говорили, что это порождает недостоверные выводы.

----------


## Pavel

> Это еще одна попытка, представить схему в отутствии основы, мы уже говорили, что это порождает недостоверные выводы.


Чтобы испугаться недостоверности, надо для начала пристраститься к достоверности. Оно Вам надо? Задумайтесь.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Значит схема все-таки обладает таковостью? Так зависит схема от того, как Вы ее обозначите "основа-контакт-наименование" или "контакт-основа-наименование", или "наименование-контак-отсутствие основы" или же эта схема такова, какова она есть (обладает таковостью), независимо от того, как Вы ее рисуете? Посмотрите внимательно на свой ответ Бел.


Если нам все равно, нас не интересует достоверноть, то можно называть что угодно как угодно, собственно этим и занимаются обозначенные выше личности.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Чтобы испугаться недостоверности, надо для начала пристраститься к достоверности. Оно Вам надо? Задумайтесь.


Пристрастится можно только если перепутать достоверность с самобытием. Если этого нет, то достоверность не мешает, более того, она помогает пройти путь правильно, как впрочем и таковость. Один из титулов будды Шакьямуни - Татхагата - реализоввавший таковость.

----------


## Бел

Что за штука эта основа? :Confused: 

Почему в моем вопросе нет основы? Потому что я говорю не о материальных вещах, а о Вашем мнении?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Что за штука эта основа?


То что вы видите, слышите, обоняете, осязаете, ощущаете на вкус, знаете и в итоге наименуете.




> Почему в моем вопросе нет основы? Потому что я говорю не о материальных вещах, а о Вашем мнении?


Нет, "мое мнение" это тоже основа, вы его увидели, прочитали, себе озвучили, сравнили с имеющимся у себя опытом, пришли к нормальному выводу, что среди нормальных, обычных людей весь этот сонм ощущений называется "его мнение" и соответственно наименовали. Обратите внимание до того момента пока вы весь этот сонм ощущений не наименовали, было много всего, не было только одного "моего мнения", как только вы его наименовали оно появилось.

----------


## Атма Нади

Вообщем, получается, что для большинства буддистов мотивацией в практике является страх, основанный на безоговорочном принятии некоторых догм или постулатов?
Если человек обладает достаточной долей скепсиса, он никогда не сможет в себе культивировать этот страх, а значить и не сможет заняться практикой.

И еще. В буддизме, мне не нравиться призыв полного отказа от желаний. Ведь большинство в этой жизни удерживают мелкие радости жизни. Они дают хоть какую-то мотивацию жить. А если и их не будет, то большинство полезут в петлю.

----------


## ullu

Откуда вы все так хорошо знаете про большинство?

----------


## Илия

> .
> 
> И еще. В буддизме, мне не нравиться призыв полного отказа от желаний. Ведь большинство в этой жизни удерживают мелкие радости жизни. Они дают хоть какую-то мотивацию жить. А если и их не будет, то большинство полезут в петлю.


!Ну, нравиться, не нравиться терпи моя красавитца" :Smilie:  раз уж взялись быть буддистом
Вот-вот Вы правильно сказали желания удерживаю их в сансаре, что бы не держали и надо от них отказаться. Ну и как то странно видеть такие слова от человека с указаной буддийской традицией... Может вы не до конца поняли 4БИ?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вообщем, получается, что для большинства буддистов мотивацией в практике является страх, основанный на безоговорочном принятии некоторых догм или постулатов?
> Если человек обладает достаточной долей скепсиса, он никогда не сможет в себе культивировать этот страх, а значить и не сможет заняться практикой.
> 
> И еще. В буддизме, мне не нравиться призыв полного отказа от желаний. Ведь большинство в этой жизни удерживают мелкие радости жизни. Они дают хоть какую-то мотивацию жить. А если и их не будет, то большинство полезут в петлю.


В петлю лазят от невозможности реализовать желания, но не от их отсутствия.

----------

Sforza (13.06.2009), Tiop (13.06.2009)

----------


## Атма Нади

> Откуда вы все так хорошо знаете про большинство?


Это мое предположение.

Нужно было сделать опрос в теме. Указав вопрос: "Что для вас послужило мотивацией в практике?".

И варианты ответа:
1. Интерес. Желание разобраться.
2. Страх перед будущим, неизвестностью.
3. Понимание, что все есть страдание, и Буддизм даст избавление.
4. Доверие авторитетам (Будде).
5. От скуки.
6. Другое.




> Может вы не до конца поняли 4БИ?


Может.




> В петлю лазят от невозможности реализовать желания, но не от их отсутствия.


И от их отсутствия то же. Вернее тут комплексный момент. Некоторые не могут реализовать, а сильных как бы и нет.

А вообще просветление из-под палки не возможно. Невозможно ребенка играющегося в песочнице заставить идти учиться в институт. Кроме слез и соплей ничего не выйдет. Всему свое время. Каждый должен наиграться в свою сансару. Будда ведь не сразу стал Буддой, он ведь то же через определенное количество воплощений прошел, что бы созреть.

----------

Milord (13.06.2009)

----------


## ullu

А чего его делать? В мануалах же все написано давно.
Три мотивации есть у людей для практики. И они все хороши, поскольку с практикой из первой мотиваци постепенно развивается третья и все ок.

1. Страх перед рождениями в низших мирах
2. страх перед сансарой
3. для блага всех живых существ

Все три мотивации правильные
"Перед тем, как приступить к практике, очень важно развить в себе правильную мотивацию. Скажите себе: «Я выполняю эту практику для того, чтобы освободиться от низших миров». Второй уровень мотивации: «Я делаю это, чтобы освободиться от сансары». И третий уровень мотивации: «Я делаю это ради блага всех живых существ. Ради этого да достигну я состояния будды. А с этой целью я и выполняю эту практику». Пытайтесь породить в себе один из этих трех уровней мотивации, тогда то, что вы делаете, станет практикой Дхармы."

----------

Pema Sonam (13.06.2009), Атма Нади (13.06.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Если человек обладает достаточной долей скепсиса, он никогда не сможет в себе культивировать этот страх, а значить и не сможет заняться практикой.


Ну и тут у вас скепсис, а мозга нету. Есть только эмоции - ой мне не нравится следовать авторитетам,докажите мне что я не прав.
А был бы мозг уронили бы себе чугунный утюг на ногу и поняли бы сразу - страдание существует и я от него нифига не свободен, что делать?

----------


## Aion

> А вообще просветление из-под палки не возможно.


Оно и с пряником шраваки не возможно, если "тёмный" ум думает про "светление"...

----------

Илия (14.06.2009), Слава Эркин (13.06.2009), Чиффа (13.06.2009)

----------


## Milord

> ... 
> Три мотивации есть у людей для практики. ...
> 
> 1. Страх перед рождениями в низших мирах
> 2. страх перед сансарой
> 3. для блага всех живых существ


Если это для все людей такие критерии, то я однозначно ооочень плохой буддист.

Лично у меня ни одна их этих мотиваций практически не работает.
1. Абсолютно не думаю и рождениях в низших мирах. Абсолютно и ни разу.
2. Как такового страха перед сансарой нету. Более того -- прекрасно понимаю что в ней есть кое-что приятное -- например девушки.
3. А вот тут... ну есть немного. Согласен. Но не настолько сильно, чтобы посвятить свою жизнь практике, уйти с работы, и сидеть каждый год по полгода в Индии у стоп учителя и практиковать по Х (икс) часов  в день.

Вот Дхармакая -- это да. Это хочется. Откуда, почему? Не знаю.

----------

Слава Эркин (13.06.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Если это для все людей такие критерии, то я однозначно ооочень плохой буддист.


Буддисты не бывают плохие или хорошие  :Smilie:  Вы либо буддист, либо не буддист.



> Лично у меня ни одна их этих мотиваций практически не работает.
> 1. Абсолютно не думаю и рождениях в низших мирах. Абсолютно и ни разу.
> 2. Как такового страха перед сансарой нету. Более того -- прекрасно понимаю что в ней есть кое-что приятное -- например девушки.
> 3. А вот тут... ну есть немного. Согласен. Но не настолько сильно, чтобы посвятить свою жизнь практике, уйти с работы, и сидеть каждый год по полгода в Индии у стоп учителя и практиковать по Х (икс) часов  в день.
> 
> Вот Дхармакая -- это да. Это хочется. Откуда, почему? Не знаю.


Ну там же написано - очень важно развивать правильную мотивацию. Ну вот и развивайте  :Smilie: 
У вас не "не работает мотивация", у вас нет этих мотиваций, а это не одно и тоже. Когда одна из этих мотиваций есть - она работает. Если мотивация не работает, то это означает что у вас её нет, то есть что вы не работали над развитием мотивации. Вот и все дела.

----------


## Milord

> Ну там же написано - очень важно развивать правильную мотивацию. Ну вот и развивайте 
> У вас не "не работает мотивация", у вас нет этих мотиваций, а это не одно и тоже. Когда одна из этих мотиваций есть - она работает. Если мотивация не работает, то это означает что у вас её нет, то есть что вы не работали над развитием мотивации. Вот и все дела.


ullu, вы видимо не поняли что я хотел сказать, или скорее всего я плохо выразился.
Дело в том, что существует часть буддистов, которые не испытывают:
1. Страх перед рождениями в низших мирах
2. страх перед сансарой
3. да и Бодхичитта, не очень-то ярко выражена.

То есть они вообще об этом не думают. У них мотивация совершенно другая. Они тупо хотят Дхармакаю. И таких людей я знаю. Не в России, а тут, в Индии. Нормальные практики, на зависть многим. Отказались от много -- я такой настырности завидую. У меня ее нет.

Но даже если не тыкать пальцем на каких-то незнакомых людей, то я -- тому слабый пример. Если кто-нибудь сейчас спросит, что я тут в Индии делаю и почему не занимаюсь ничем другим, а тупо сижу по несколько часов... я не знаю, что ответить.
Боюсь Самсары? Да я даже не думаю о ней.
Боюсь родиться в нижних мирах? Никогда не задумывался, что со мной может это произойти.
Ради блага всех живых существ? Я вообще стараюсь убить в себе всякие желания к учительству, чтобы на всякий случай не взращивать тщеславие.

Да, несомненно, бодхичитта -- это очень нужная штука и ее надо развивать. Но только у них она почему-то приходит с опытом в практике, а не перед ним, как это принято (то есть как вы говорите, должна являться мотивом к практике).

А вот Дхармакаю я хочу. Природу ума -- хочу. Просветления -- хочу.
Называй как хочешь -- хочу, но даже не могу объяснить что это. Просто чувствую, понимаешь? Почему? Откуда? Не понятно.

Я не читал Ламрим, не цетирую сутры (читал только отрывки тех, что тут на БФ кидают или то, что Пампкин в Аське цитирует). Я не верю что Миларепа сочинил 100,000 песен и пел при любом удобном случае в качестве ответа. Я вообще без улыбки об этом думать не могу. Мне все равно кто из Кармап Кармапа.
Но только я знаю на 100%, что буддийский путь -- работает. И ни одно живое существо в мире не переубедит меня в обратном. И я знаю, что если я откажусь от практики хотя бы на день -- я себе этого не прощу. Я вообще себя плохо чувствую, если даже опаздываю на очередную сессию.

К чему я все это? Да к тому, что совсем не факт что именно эти три мотива должны присутствовать прежде, чем человек посвятит свою жизнь практике.
У каждого свое.

PS. Что-то как-то много получилось... А как же "кратк. -- сестр. тал." ?

----------

Ersh (13.06.2009), Атма Нади (14.06.2009), Илия (14.06.2009), Ка (15.06.2009), Слава Эркин (13.06.2009)

----------


## Aion

> PS. Что-то как-то много получилось... А как же "кратк. -- сестр. тал." ?


Энантиодромия?

----------


## Слава Эркин

Милорд, спасибо за простой, доброжелательный,искренний и сердечый ответ[ы]. Таких маловато на форуме я встречал.
У меня вообще мотивация - вера в моего(нашего) Учителя. Ну потом уже есть всякие размышления о смерти ( на работе мою раздевалку от холодильников морга разделяет стена) и т.д.
И вообще сегодня было грусто читать какие сомнения возникают у человека щитающего себя дхеровадином но вокруг приятные ваджераянисты (по-моему). Как так?.. И где-то статьи об Оле Нидале опять всплывают... Как так?.. Все мы разные, это НОРМАЛЬНО! Зачем спорить?

----------


## ullu

> К чему я все это? Да к тому, что совсем не факт что именно эти три мотива должны присутствовать прежде, чем человек посвятит свою жизнь практике.
> У каждого свое.


Фишка т не в том чт бы жизнь практике посвятить, а в том что бы освободиться.
А без бодхичитты не будет никакой дхармакаи. Так что хотите вы того или нет а бодхичитту развивать придется. И лично для себя я твердо уверена в том, что каждый раз когда я делаю практику ( или что либо вообще ) с не правильной мотивацией я на шаг дальше от "дхармакаи".

----------

Samadhi Undercover (14.06.2009), sidhi (16.06.2009)

----------


## Makc

> Вообщем, получается, что для большинства буддистов мотивацией в практике является страх, основанный на безоговорочном принятии некоторых догм или постулатов?


Наоборот. Для меня мотивация - это приобретение спокойствия, умиротворения, также возможность все эти постулаты, догмы пощупать, попробовать на зуб, посомневаться, поспрашивать и получить реальные ответы, а не выкрики типа "ЕРЕСЬ!!!"




> Если человек обладает достаточной долей скепсиса, он никогда не сможет в себе культивировать этот страх, а значить и не сможет заняться практикой.


Доля скепсиса? Я именно из-за него ушел из православия, будучи уже алтарником порядка 10-12 лет, когда мне, по сути, уже пророчили священника. Ушел потому, как я именно тут нашел те ответы, которые не мог найти там.




> И еще. В буддизме, мне не нравиться призыв полного отказа от желаний.


А мне нравится.  :Smilie: 
Только тут не совсем полный отказ от всех желаний, а их ограничение. Ведь если хочется кушать, то ни один Учитель не скажет: "Не ешь!" - А наоборот - скажут, чтобы поели, потому как без еды долго не протянешь. А вот что кушать и в чем себя ограничвать - это уже вопрос.  :Smilie: 




> Ведь большинство в этой жизни удерживают мелкие радости жизни. Они дают хоть какую-то мотивацию жить. А если и их не будет, то большинство полезут в петлю.


Вот вот... Это называется привязанность. А я на себе уже не раз, в процессе практики, почувствовал, как становится здорово, когда в мерзком состоянии ловишь себя на мысли "Дукха!", и сразу становится намного легче. Сразу понимаешь, что вот это недовольство, например, от просьбы жены сделать чай просто от того, что сам ничего не хочешь ей делать. Отпускает сразу.

Да, сильные воздействия и глубокие обиды не могу пока так же отсечь, но это все со временем...

В итоге могу сказать, что моим стимулом к практике является то, что мне _нравятся_ её результаты, а вовсе не страх - когда я пришел в Буддизм у меня страху поубавилось. И мне это тоже нравится.

Вот так одни привязанности я сменил другими.  :Smilie:  Так что мне есть еще над чем работать.  :Smilie:

----------

Arch (15.06.2009), Denli (14.06.2009), Milord (17.06.2009), Tenzin Chophel (14.06.2009), Zom (14.06.2009), Атма Нади (08.07.2009), Илия (15.06.2009)

----------


## Milord

> Фишка т не в том чт бы жизнь практике посвятить, а в том что бы освободиться.
> А без бодхичитты не будет никакой дхармакаи. Так что хотите вы того или нет а бодхичитту развивать придется. И лично для себя я твердо уверена в том, что каждый раз когда я делаю практику ( или что либо вообще ) с не правильной мотивацией я на шаг дальше от "дхармакаи".


Милая ullu,
вопрос топикстартера был именно о том как заставить себя практиковать, а не о результатах. 
Мой же ответ был на ваше утверждение от трех мотивациях, которые должны присутствовать для того, чтобы начать. Перечитай те еще раз мой ответ.




> А без бодхичитты не будет никакой дхармакаи.


С этим я и не спорю. Но только в данном случае -- это немного другая тема. 

Только с сожалению я не смогу больше поддержать -- ибо на днях уезжаю до сентября.

----------


## ullu

> Милая ullu,
> вопрос топикстартера был именно о том как заставить себя практиковать, а не о результатах.


Заставить себя практиковать что?
Заставить себя практиковать дхарму или заставить себя практиковать сидение с непонятной ( или с понятной , но отличной от нужной ) целью?



> Мой же ответ был на ваше утверждение от трех мотивациях, которые должны присутствовать для того, чтобы начать. Перечитай те еще раз мой ответ.


Вы почитайте внимательнее о чем там была речь, ага?
Кому я отвечала, на что я отвечала...и т.д.



> С этим я и не спорю. Но только в данном случае -- это немного другая тема.


Да нет, не другая. Из-за того что нет правильной мотивации человек когда решит что уже пора прекращать ходить по кругу может зайти в тупик. Человек просто не захочет видеть как оно есть . Потому что у него же все хорошо, благоприятные обстоятельства, жизнь которая ему нравится, все устроилось как надо и даже так, как вообще мало кому повезло, социальные ценности не беспокоят, материальное благополучие тоже, комфорт вообще прах , из-за более менее разумного подхода к питанию, средств тибетской , например, медицины и может ещё и йоги здоровье и самочувствие отличные, вокруг жизнерадостные, духовные , так же не особо загруженные люди, никаких обязательств особо нет, да ещё и вроде бы занимаешься практикой постоянно, так что не тратишь свою жизнь зря - впору принимать противоядие.
Только фиг, ибо тут же возникает лень.

Ну раз вы не можете отвечать я это не вам тогда )))

----------


## Ка

> Да, несомненно, бодхичитта -- это очень нужная штука и ее надо развивать. Но только у них она почему-то приходит с опытом в практике, а не перед ним, как это принято (то есть как вы говорите, должна являться мотивом к практике).


Наверное, у тех кто приходит к буддизму, бодхичитта развита в какой то степени. С практикой, ум становится чище, понимание глубже, бодхичитта развивается естественным образом.
У меня было так) Постепенно картина мира обрисовалась серыми красками, постоянная печаль, неудовлетворенность, кто я, где я, зачем, кто есть люди, кругом дурдом, хаос, бессмыслица какая-то. Ничего не находилось в жизни, что было бы интересным. Мотив был не в том, что бы приобрести смысл, а
 избавиться от бессмыслицы.
А сейчас, уж и не знаю, как можно по другому, без всякого мотива)

----------

Milord (16.06.2009)

----------


## Тала

*Как убедить ум заняться практикой?*

Дело в том, что в этом постоянно меняющемся мире, в принципе, ничто до конца от нас не зависит. Все наши планы, желания, нежелания - все это подвержено внешним обстоятельствам в любой момент способным как разрушить, так и создать мир вокруг нас. Все наши связи, стремления, желания - лишь письмена на воде. Но есть лишь одно в этом мире - то, что зависит только от нас, и во что не могут совершенно вмешаться внешние ограничители - это практика. Поэтому практика - это единственная свобода в этом мире. Вам решать: хотите ли вы быть свободным.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (19.06.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

Бодхичитта естественное, природное состояние Ума. Мы, заблуждаясь, с безначальных времен, из жизни в жизнь, принимая как должное, основное состояние Ума как "Я", запутались окончательно и  для нас, "Я" стало естественным состоянием Ума. Ум окрашивает, все с чем он сталкивается в контакте, своим основным состоянием, поэтому любой контакт, окрашенный таким состоянием, приобретает окрас "Я", "не Я", "мое", "не мое". и естественным образом порождает страдание. Не окружающий нас мир порождает страдание, а заблуждающийся относительно своего природного, естесттвенного состояния Ум. Надо оставить в покое внешнее, не надо с ним спорить, опровергать, уничтожать его, надо занятся Умом, когда он избавившись от наносного, заблуждений, станет прибывать в своем природном состоянии - "бодхичите" естественно, мир, представляющий собой, бесконечную последовательность контактов Ума, окрашенный таким состоянием, изменится не изменившись. В этом смысле мы всемогущи, мы можем все, надо только правильно, в соответствии с правильным воззрением практиковать.

P.S. Ну и чем не мотив, надо ли убеждать, осознавшего что он болен, лечится?

----------

